# Schlammpackung adé: Mountainbike waschen und pflegen in 20 Minuten!



## FRmacks (18. Oktober 2019)

Bikereinigungstücher um leichte Verschmutzungen vom zukünftigen Sondermüll-Carbonrahmen zu entfernen ... ERNSTHAFT????
da ist ja jedes 4 fach in Plastik eingewickelte Gemüse ökologisch besser unterwegs 

Aber mal im ernst.. sowas ist scheiße! nicht nur solltet ihr solchen Kack nicht benutzen ... vielmehr solltet ihr das nicht auch noch weiterempfehlen!

Sorry.. ich weiß ewiges genöle hier immer.. Artikel ist ansonsten Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (18. Oktober 2019)

Der Artikel ist wirklich ein toller Marketingwitz.

Um Erde von einem Fahrrad zu bekommen braucht man Wasser und ein altes Stück Stoff. Diese chemischen Helferchen oder Tücher sind doch komplett unnötig. Es sei denn man arbeitet in den Ölsanden Kanadas, da braucht man sowas vll hin und wieder. In Deutschland im Wald aber sicher nicht. Und das ganze dann am besten noch auf dem Parkplatz im Wald reinigen und die halbgiftige Blörre versickert dann direkt vor Ort.

Meint ihr das ernst?????


----------



## Zapp83 (18. Oktober 2019)

Meinem Vorredner stimme ich zu, zumal abgebildete Reiniger ebenfalls eher nicht geeignet sind um im Garten zu landen.
Erst Recht nicht auf dem Rasen direkt beim Spielplatz vom Nachwuchs.

Ebenfalls ist auch hier der Aufbau und der Wirkmechanismus der Schmierung von Ketten nicht verstanden.

Dennoch: solange der Artikel viele Nutzer anregt ihr Material gut zu behandeln... alles schön 

Grüsse


----------



## wolfsgut (18. Oktober 2019)

*Achte in diesem Fall unbedingt darauf, dass du ausschließlich biologisch abbaubare Reiniger und Pflegeprodukte verwendest, um die Umwelt zu schonen!* 

Nur Wasser


----------



## tsujoshi (18. Oktober 2019)

„Was sind eure Tipps für die richtige Bikepflege?“

Rahmen mit Autowachs einwachsen, macht Waschen einfacher. 
Motoröl auf die Kette. Reichen ein paar Tropfen, billig, zieht keinen Schmutz an- und läuft bei Kälte genauso wie bei Hitze. 

Ansonsten, dreck trocknen lassen und bei der nächsten Ausfahrt abklopfen.


----------



## swindle (18. Oktober 2019)

behandelt ihr euren rahmen auch irgendwie? wenn ja, mit was? so quasi wie ne nanobeschichtung oder son zeug wo der schmutz nicht so stark am rahmen anhaftet bzw einfahc abfällt?


----------



## fiatpolski (18. Oktober 2019)

Muc-Off enthält irgendein aggressives Salz und greift unbehandelte Raw Ramen an. Spüli und warmes Wasser sind zwar nicht Enduro aber funktionieren bei mir schon seit über 25 Jahren. Abspülen mit Gartenschlauch ohne scharfen Strahlt, fertig.


----------



## stolennick (18. Oktober 2019)

Hochdruckreiniger nicht empfehlen und dann Geräte vorschlagen, die in die Richtung gehen...  Genau mein Humor 

Zum Reinigen gibts bei mir ne Gardena Bürste, Spüli und dann Öl & Fett für die entsprechenden Stellen (Geschrieben ohne affiliate Links, ich hoffe, dass das als Content durchgeht...)


----------



## GravityFan (18. Oktober 2019)

Das mit der "Grundschmierung" der Kette ist jetzt ja schon mehrfach widerlegt worden. Dennoch scheint sich das Gerücht lange zu halten. Spätestens nach der zweiten Reinigung ist von der ursprünglichen Schmierung nix mehr übrig. Wer also will, kann ruhig mit einem Kettenreinigungs-dingens rumwerkeln, wenn es die Reinigung einfacher macht.
Was die Reiniger angeht kapiere ich das auch nicht so ganz. Wasser reicht doch mehr als aus.


----------



## MMMTB (18. Oktober 2019)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Muc-Off enthält irgendein aggressives Salz und greift unbehandelte Raw Ramen an. Spüli und warmes Wasser sind zwar nicht Enduro aber funktionieren bei mir schon seit über 25 Jahren. Abspülen mit Gartenschlauch ohne scharfen Strahl, fertig.



Gibt's sogar als bio-> Frosch oder Dr. Bronner's (Damit geht alles vom Duschen über Spülen etc.).

Nebenbei fällt mir dabei noch *Neatflow* ein  Für alle interessierten die einen Bikereiniger suchen, der umweltfreundlich ist.

Den Vorredner kann ich mich nur anschließen und möchte noch auf eine Sache hinweisen: 
Wasser alleine tut`s bei mir in 99,9% der Fälle auch. Man sollte aber auch darauf achten, dass das Wasser eben auch umweltfreundliche Pflegeprodukte wie bspw. das Kettenöl runterspült. Denn Wasser ist natürlich sehr umweltfreundlich, die darin gelösten Pflegeprodukte aber EVTL. nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (18. Oktober 2019)




----------



## georgauf (18. Oktober 2019)

Also ich hab seit dieser Saison ein Gloria Drucksprühgerät im Einsatz, da kommt nur biologisch abbaubarer Reiniger rein und ich Wasche die Räder damit im Hof des Wohnhauses. Heißes Wasser rein, einsprühen, einwirken lassen, die arg verdreckten Stellen mit eine weichen Bürste abschruppen, mit Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch nochmal abspülen und fertig.

So ein Drucksprühgerät hat wenig Druck, zerstäubt fein, braucht keinen Strom und kostet ab 20€, für mich perfekt.

Kann man auch mal locker ins Auto packen, wenn nötig.


----------



## Samun (18. Oktober 2019)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Meinem Vorredner stimme ich zu, zumal abgebildete Reiniger ebenfalls eher nicht geeignet sind um im Garten zu landen.


Meine Frau und ich nutzen genau diese Produkte fast täglich auf unserem Rasen, immer die gleiche Stelle.
Keine Probleme mit dem Rasen, auch keinen rosanen Farbstich ;-)




fiatpolski schrieb:


> Muc-Off enthält irgendein aggressives Salz und greift unbehandelte Raw Ramen an. Spüli und warmes Wasser sind zwar nicht Enduro aber funktionieren bei mir schon seit über 25 Jahren. Abspülen mit Gartenschlauch ohne scharfen Strahlt, fertig.


Auch keine Probleme (Nicolai Arbon Fat in RAW, den ganzen Winter in Gebrauch)

Also ich bin mit diesen Produkten top zufrieden, wie es allerdings in 10000 Jahren auf unserer Wiese aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Allerdings verstehe ich wirklich die ganzen Dampfstrahler nicht, auf euren Bildern sieht das wirklich nicht gesund aus.
Ich nutze einen Gartenschlauch mit einem "aufgefächerten" weichen Strahl.
Gerade im Winter top, der Matsch im Herbst/Winter klebt eh nicht fest.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2019)

Warmes Wasser bekommt mein Bike und sonst nichts. Im Winter bauen ich ihm noch eine eigene Dusche. Super sauber wird so ein Bike sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2019)

stolennick schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger nicht empfehlen und dann Geräte vorschlagen, die in die Richtung gehen...  Genau mein Humor


Hochdruckreiniger haben einen Wasserduck von min. 20bar und deutlich aufwärts. Die hier verlinkten Geräte haben einen viel niedrigeren Wasserdruck von 3-9 bar (Mobi V-15), was einen riesigen Unterschied macht. Zumal man immer (also auch mit dem Strahl aus dem Wasserhahn) nicht direkt auf die Lager und Dichtungsringe drauf ballern soll. 

grüße


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2019)

9 bar bringt ja sogar meine Hauswasserleitung; locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (18. Oktober 2019)

Samun schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich nutzen genau diese Produkte fast täglich auf unserem Rasen, immer die gleiche Stelle.
> Keine Probleme mit dem Rasen, auch keinen rosanen Farbstich ;-)


Das Problem ist ja wohl eher Stoffe aus den Schmiermitteln.

Ich reinige mein Bike nicht. Bis auf die beweglichen Teile. Das mache ich ausschließlich im Keller. 
Trocknen lassen.
Abbürsten oder abklopen.
Feuchter oder öliger Lappen zum reinigen der beweglichen Teile
Schmieren
Boden fegen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Oktober 2019)

So ein Quatsch mit  den Tuechern und modernen Hilfsmitteln. Gscheits Autowachs und zum reinigen warnes Duschwassser und Seife (hab eine Duschwanne nur für Bikesachen) reicht aus.

Und schuetzt auch die Rollenkette


----------



## hulster (18. Oktober 2019)

Mein Tip: Gardena (oder alternative) Autowaschbürste am Schlauch. Geht schneller und schonender als abspritzen. Funktioniert vor allen Dingen an Felgen und Reifen besser. 
Wenn es denn wirklich mal "hochglanz" sein Muß. Eimer warmes Wasser mit Bio Universalreiniger, der eh im Haus ist.
Im Winter haben die Eisdielen zu.....


----------



## holdecc (18. Oktober 2019)

also ich benutze nur regenwasser und nen pinsel und nen handtuch zum abtrocken fertig und unterwegs nen druckspüler von gloria aus dem baumarkt  und sauber


----------



## reflux (18. Oktober 2019)

https://www.rossmann.de/de/Feuchttuecher-mit-99-Wasser-Doppel-Pack/p/4305615605340?adword=google/google-shopping/035004/Babydream+Feuchttücher+mit+99%25+Wasser+Doppel-Pack&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4Pum_cql5QIVCJzVCh0qbAjzEAQYAiABEgKDSfD_BwE

?


----------



## freetourer (18. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja wohl eher Stoffe aus den Schmiermitteln.
> 
> Ich reinige mein Bike nicht. Bis auf die beweglichen Teile. Das mache ich ausschließlich im Keller.
> Trocknen lassen.
> ...



+1

Aber irgendwer muss doch die ganzen Produkte der Industrie promoten.


----------



## Deleted 410405 (18. Oktober 2019)

Man wird im Artikel darauf hingewiesen, auf umweltverträgliche Reinigungsprodukte zurückzugreifen und dann werden Reiniger von Mof vorgestellt und Reinigungstücher, welche einen Berg an Müll verursachen.

Wenn Wasser und Spüli zum Reinigen des Bikes nicht mehr ausreichen, dann höre ich mit dem Radfahren auf.
Spüli ist genauso gut wie die Mof-Reiniger, ergiebiger, günstiger und wesentlich umweltfreundlicher.
Für einen glänzenden Rahmen nehme ich ein Baumwolltuch und etwas Ballistol... aber keine überteuerten Reinigungstücher.


----------



## nobss (18. Oktober 2019)

*Es gibt auch Zeugs (Pflege+Oil) was zu 100 % biologisch abbaubar ist *

Das kleine englische Familienunternehmen Green Oil mit Sitz in Bromley, Kent wurde 2007 von Simon Nash, einem begeisterten Biker und Umweltschützer gegründet. Während seines Studiums an der Universität Southampton entwickelte er ein Bio-Kettenöl aus natürlichen Komponenten und ohne toxische Zusatzstoffe, das an der Universität getestet wurde. Herkömmliche Kettenöle, hergestellt aus fossilen Rohstoffen, belasten zum einen durch ihren Abbau die Umwelt und sind auch nur begrenzt verfügbar, zum anderen gelangen sie beim Reinigen oder beim Fahren im Regen ins Erdreich und belasten dort den Boden. Green Oil sowie die Reinigungsmittel Green Clean und Clean Chain werden _*ausschliesslich aus einer Mischung von über*_ _*20 natürlich vorkommenden Pflanzenextrakten*_ (z. B. Zitrus-Extrakte, Kokosnussöl etc.) hergestellt und sind somit zu 100 % biologisch abbaubar.









						Green Oil - Indian Summer
					

{$lib.config.metaDescription}




					www.indiansummer.ch
				





			Green Oil home page


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Oktober 2019)

Normales Wasser, am Besten aus dem Gartenschlauch, wenn man im Winter noch einen hat. Eine Bürste und einen Mikrofaserhandschuh mit Fransen daran. Wozu die ganzen Reinigungsmittel? Der Dreck geht auch so ab. 
Zum Schluss nicht vergesse, die Kette und die Bremsscheiben nochmal extra mit unterschiedlichen Lappen abzutrocknen, sonst schleifen die Bremsen bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## Diddo (18. Oktober 2019)

Mobi V15 oder Gartenschlauch mit klarem Wasser und wenn es richtig sauber werden und glänzen soll noch den Spiritus Multiflächenreiniger von Frosch. Hat bislang immer gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Archie4Strings (18. Oktober 2019)

HAKA Neutralseife. Biologisch abbaubar und kostet fast nix. Einzig eine größere Bürste (ca. 5 €) habe ich mir tatsächlich von bike-components bestellt. Aber die wäre im Baumarkt auch nicht günstiger gewesen. Für die engen Bereiche nutze ich eine alte Zahnbürste. Verstehe nicht, wieso man bei Dreck (in Form von "Erde", Boden, Laubreste und Sand) einen extra Fahrradreiniger braucht, der noch 15 Minuten einwirken muss. Da sind doch keine chemikalien auf dem Fahrrad... Einmal nass machen, überall einmal drüberschrubben, damit auch ggf. angetrocknetes sich löst (falls man zulange mit dem putzen wartet) und dann fertig. Habe mein Fahrrad letztes sogar in Ermangelung eines Gartenschlauches mit einer Gieskanne (2x aufgefüllt) abgespült.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2019)

Samun schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit diesen Produkten top zufrieden, wie es allerdings in 10000 Jahren auf unserer Wiese aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.



In 10.000 Jahren steht da ein prächtiger Baum der MucOff like nach Himbeere riecht 

Bei Produkten die Biologisch abbaubar sind wird da nicht viel passieren. In deinem Boden wird sich eine Fauna an Mikroorganismen bilden die in der Lage sind diese Stoffe abzubauen. Kommt nix mehr nach Mikroorganismen wieder weg. Eventuell sickern bestimmte Stoffe in homöopathischen Dosen ins Grundwasser je nach Wasserstand und Erdschichten die daziwschen sind. Frei nach Paracelsus: "Alles ist gift ...."
Ganz natürlicher Prozess, passiert in jeder Kläranlage so und wir auch z.T. bei Bodensanierungen so gemacht.

Würde dir dennoch raten die Plörre wegzulassen. Schont dein Geldbeutel. Wie bereits oft erwähnt reicht Wasser, Lappen, Bürste und zur Not nen Tropfen Spüli. Aber hey ... das riecht halt nicht so geil


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Oktober 2019)

Peinliche Nummer der Affiliate-Clickbait-Artikel, schlimmer als bei irgendeinem drittklassigen Blog der sich so paar Kröten dazuverdienen muss.
Aber passt ja zu den gesponserten Reisen zu den Produktlaunches am anderen Ende der Welt für die es im Gegenzug dann immer wohlmeinende Berichterstattung gibt.

*So kann man den Post wegen Werbung melden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/16171530/report*



swindle schrieb:


> behandelt ihr euren rahmen auch irgendwie? wenn ja, mit was? so quasi wie ne nanobeschichtung oder son zeug wo der schmutz nicht so stark am rahmen anhaftet bzw einfahc abfällt?



https://www.google.com/search?q=nano+umwelt
Aber nur zu, zum Radfahren brauchts ja keine Natur und keine eigene Gesundheit.

Geil auch der Typ der stolz ist dass in seinem Garten trotz dem Zeug noch Gras wächst.
Ist ja wie bei Trump, der erzählt auch immer stolz dass er friert wenns kalt ist und es deswegen bestimmt keinen Klimawandel gibt.

Das alles nur fürs Posen an der Eisdiele oder in der MTB-News Galerie oder bei Social Media

Und "biologisch abbaubar" ist auch so eine Sache:








						Ist Spülmittel biologisch abbaubar? - die Antwort
					

Möchten Sie Spülmittel in der Natur nutzen, sollten Sie vorab klären, ob es biologisch abbaubar ist. Was das bedeutet und welche Spülmittel biologisch abbaubar sind, haben wir für Sie in unserem Zuhause-Artikel zusammengefasst.




					praxistipps.focus.de
				











						404
					

Jeden Tag eine gute Entscheidung. Für eine bessere Welt. Für uns alle.




					schrotundkorn.de
				











						Belasten moderne Waschmittel die Umwelt? | Haushalts-Check
					

Einige Inhaltsstoffe in Waschmitteln können auch nach der aufwändigen Aufbereitung des Abwassers im Klärwerk nicht abgebaut werden. Dadurch kann es zu einer erheblichen Belastung für Mensch und Umwelt kommen. Tipps zur Umweltschonung.




					www.daserste.de
				



zB


> Allgemein ist festzuhalten, dass es sich bei den meisten Spülmitteln aus den Supermärkten nicht um vollkommen biologisch abbaubare Produkte handelt. Würden Sie es frei in der Natur verteilen, könnten nur einzelne Inhaltsstoffe von den Organismen zersetzt werden. Ein Großteil jedoch würde nicht abgebaut werden.
> Spülmittel, die Sie für Ihren Abwasch benutzen, sollen möglichst festsitzende Reste und Fette entfernen. Das gelingt nur mit entsprechenden chemischen Zusatzstoffen. Eben diese Stoffe verhindern im Gegenzug allerdings, dass das Spülmittel als komplett biologisch abbaubar bezeichnet werden kann.
> Biologisch abbaubare Spülmittel erhalten Sie in erster Linie in reinen Bio-Supermärkten. Sie basieren auf Produkten, die auch so in der Natur vorkommen. Allerdings besitzen auch diese Produkte negative Eigenschaften: Sie werden zwar zum Beispiel im Wasser von den Mikroorganismen zersetzt, schaden aber im Gegenzug auch einem Großteil der Fische, da diese die Inhaltsstoffe nicht gewohnt sind.
> Sind Sie auf der Suche nach umweltfreundlichen Spülmitteln, sollten Sie immer auf die Inhaltsstoffe achten. Auch Schmierseifen, die besonders im Haushalt oft verwendet werden, sind nicht biologisch abbaubar. Viele Sorten besitzen einen minimalen Erdölanteil, der nicht zersetzt werden kann.


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2019)

Samstag ist Waschtag in der Badewanne. Zuerst das Bike, dann die Familie


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Samun (18. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja wohl eher Stoffe aus den Schmiermitteln.
> 
> Ich reinige mein Bike nicht. Bis auf die beweglichen Teile. Das mache ich ausschließlich im Keller.
> Trocknen lassen.
> ...


Hatte ich bei meinem ersten Fully auch so gemacht, wurde oft gefragt woher ich mein Bike in Mattlack hätte, gäbe sonst nur in glänzend ;-)


----------



## Samun (18. Oktober 2019)

PS: kennt ihr das Gesetz der relativen Sauberkeit ?
Wenn man 3 Bikes hat benutzt man alle 3 nacheinander.
Wenn eins davon dreckiger ist als ein anderes benutzt man das sauberere bis es dreckiger ist als das nächste etc.

Bedeutet: man fährt immer ein relativ sauberes Rad ohne einmal putzen zu müssen ;-)


----------



## rosso80 (18. Oktober 2019)

Mittel braucht generell nicht. Warten bis der Matsch trocken ist und abbürsten, fertig. 10 Min. Der Rest ist ABM.


----------



## Zapp83 (18. Oktober 2019)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Mittel braucht generell nicht. Warten bis der Matsch trocken ist und abbürsten, fertig. 10 Min. Der Rest ist ABM.



abbürsten ist aber schon hart für den Lack.
Aber de facto sollte man die Natur in der man fährt wenigst möglich belasten. Da stimme ich vielen meiner Vorredner zu.

deswegen Wasser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Oktober 2019)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> „Was sind eure Tipps für die richtige Bikepflege?“
> 
> Rahmen mit Autowachs einwachsen, macht Waschen einfacher.
> Motoröl auf die Kette. Reichen ein paar Tropfen, billig, zieht keinen Schmutz an- und läuft bei Kälte genauso wie bei Hitze.
> ...



Das mit dem einwachsen kannte ich nicht. Ansonsten mache ich das genau so! 20 Minuten waschen jede Tour? OK, wer keine Garage oder Keller hat, wird sein Rad sicher nicht ganz dreckig in die Wohnung stellen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (18. Oktober 2019)

Liebe Redaktion,
Denkt ihr echt die Leute kriegen hier ihre Kisten nicht sauber?
„Nette“ Werbeaktion ?‍♂️


----------



## --- (18. Oktober 2019)

Samun schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich nutzen genau diese Produkte fast täglich auf unserem Rasen, immer die gleiche Stelle.


----------



## pirata (18. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn man Garten hat ist das ja alles toll, aber viele dürften in Wohnungen wohnen und das Rad auch nicht in den Keller stellen?
An vielen Tankstellen gibt es diese SB Waschanlagen. Bei vielen Pistolen kommt ein leichter Strahl auch ohne zu drücken raus. Dann ist da auch nicht mehr Druck drauf als auf einem Gartenschlauch.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich nehme den Niederdruckreiniger von Kärcher. Dazu ein Eimer mit 10 Liter heißem Wasser (aus der Leitung) und genau 1 Tropfen Spülmittel, damit weniger Flecken auf dem Rahmen sind. Das Bike kurz einsprühen, einwirken lassen und dann reicht der Wasserstrahl um es sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (18. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Spüli  ist meines Erachtens nach zu aggressiv. Macht die Oberfläche stumpf.



Spühlmittel agressiv? 1 Tropfen auf 10 Liter? Damit wäschst man sonst sein Geschirr ab... . Diese Mischung ist auf jeden Fall weniger agressiv als der Muc-Off-Reiniger... .


----------



## Deleted 456496 (18. Oktober 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Spühlmittel agressiv? 1 Tropfen auf 10 Liter? Damit wäschst man sonst sein Geschirr ab... . Diese Mischung ist auf jeden Fall weniger agressiv als der Muc-Off-Reiniger... .



Klar was denkst du warum man mit Spülmittel kein Auto waschen soll!


----------



## zuki (18. Oktober 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Klar was denkst du warum man mit Spülmittel kein Auto waschen soll!


Weil Spülmittel fettlösend ist und z.B. eine etwaige Wachsschicht entfernt. Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was an den Tensiden im Spülmittel "aggressiv" sein soll. Soweit ich weiß muss man da keine besonderen Arbeitssicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen, wenn dieses Produkt auf Geschirr trifft. Ok...die meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren im Haushalt ...


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2019)

mir reicht dieses


----------



## swindle (18. Oktober 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Peinliche Nummer der Affiliate-Clickbait-Artikel, schlimmer als bei irgendeinem drittklassigen Blog der sich so paar Kröten dazuverdienen muss.
> Aber passt ja zu den gesponserten Reisen zu den Produktlaunches am anderen Ende der Welt für die es im Gegenzug dann immer wohlmeinende Berichterstattung gibt.
> 
> *So kann man den Post wegen Werbung melden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/16171530/report*
> ...



Omg komm mal runter. Ich hab nie gesagt dass ich mir diesen Nano Quatsch drauf klatschen will. Vlt gibts es ja auch was normales. Und wenn schon am jammern bist, fahr gar nicht mtb. Der Abrieb deiner Bremsen und der Reifen ist genauso wenig Umweltverträglich


----------



## Yukio (18. Oktober 2019)

Kette mit Bremsenreiniger, Rest Wasser und Microfaser-Waschhandschuh /-Lappen.

Hab Mattlack, da darf eh kaum was dran oder drauf.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Oktober 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Klar was denkst du warum man mit Spülmittel kein Auto waschen soll!


Weil Spuelmittel fettloesend ist und die Wachsschicht auf dem Lack entfernt.
Wannst Swisswax fuer 600 Eurp je Dose benutzt willst so einen Effekt tunlichst vermeiden.
Ich benutze Auto-Shampoo. Auch fürs Rad/Motorraeder. Nicht von Swisswax sondern von Sonax. Tuts auch sehr gut.
Ausser dass meine Zweiraeder mehr Erinnerungsriefen haben als ich sehen die geputzt absolut top aus.
Abtrocknen mit MFT Trocknungstuch von Autopflege.
Aber ich bin ne faule Sau beim Zweirad, weil es eh am naechsten Tag wieder dreckig wird. Und langweilig ist mir auch immer, weshalb ich staendig rumfahre.
Also so mit Eisdielenglanz und Pussy-Faktor so wie die Rennradfahrer hab ichs nicht.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (18. Oktober 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Also so mit Eisdielenglanz und Pussy-Faktor so wie die Rennradfahrer hab ichs nicht.



Aha, wer sein Material pflegt und gerne sauber hat ist deiner Ansicht nach der von oben beschriebenen Gruppe zuzuordnen. Fühlst du dich jetzt besser wenn du andere Biker als pussys und eisdielenposer hinstellst?
Es wird über Reinigung diskutiert und hauptsache direkt wieder herabwürdigende Kommentare.


----------



## MUFC (18. Oktober 2019)

„Was sind eure Tipps für die richtige Bikepflege?“

downhill bike: im park abspritzen, gegebenenfalls wird an lappen verwendet, da muss mir aber bocklangweilig sein und ich muss lust darauf haben. zu 99% wird einfach abgespritzt, rad ist danach meistens noch dreckig, aber was solls. wird eh nie wieder sauber.

hardtail: wird nicht geputzt, außer es ist extremst dreckig, dass ich die farbe vom rahmen nicht mehr sehe.

mein fahrrad ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand in der natur, was man auch sieht. was soll ich ewig lang mein bike putzen, wenn es bei der nächsten ausfahrt eh wieder dreckig wird. wenn es staubtrocken ist, wird nur einmal kurz drübergespritzt, dass der ärgste staub weg ist und fertig. bikes sind wohl darauf ausgelegt, dass sie nicht ständig geputzt werden, ansonsten darfs kein bike sein.

ps: schlechter affiliate blog.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich benutze ausschließlich Sonax Autoshampoo (biolog. abbaubar) und F100 Trockenschmierstoff für die Kette.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Zeug, zumal man keine versiffte Kette mehr hat. Macht auch Kettenreiniger unnötig da kein Schmutz anhaftet und die Reinigung mit Shampoo und Bürste einfach geht.






						F100 Trocken Schmierstoff
					






					wackchem.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Oktober 2019)

Pussy-Faktor ungleich "pussy"


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Oktober 2019)

Also ich nutze 2x im Jahr A1 Wachs und sorry, aber das hält den Tropfen Spühlmittel ganz locker aus. Außerdem lösst Bikereiniger auch Fett. Ich darf mal aus der Werbung von Muc Off zitieren: _"Es ist der einzige Bike Cleaner, der durch seine Nanotechnologie tief in Schmutz, Öl und Ruß eindringt und es schonend in seine molekularen Bestandteile zerlegt, damit du das beste Reinigungsresultat erzielen kannst"   _

Oder F100: "_Aktiv-Fettlöseformel gegen stärkste Verschmutzungen, Power-Gel: Haftet selbst an senkrechten Oberflächen, reinigt selbstätig und rückstandsfrei"_

Oder Atlantic: _"Die spezielle Formel entfernt selbst abgeschleuderte Kettenschmierstoffe rückstandsfrei"         _

Kann ich beliebig fortsetzen... . Ist auch einfach zu beweisen: Sprühs mal auf die Kette und schau zu, was passiert ;o). Sonax wirbt z. B. sogar damit, dass der Reiniger als Kettenreiniger in den Kettenreinigungsgeräten eingesetzt werden kann... .

Der Tropfen Spühlmittel auf einen Eimer Wasser sorgt nur dafür, dass die Oberflächenspannung gebrochen wird und das Wasser ordentlich abfließt vom Lack, ohne Kalkflecken zu hinterlassen. Die Fettlösekraft ist marginal in der Verdünnung. (Außer in Vilaribo ). Ich würde Euch recht geben, wenn ich viel von dem Zeug nehme, aber nicht ein Tropfen auf 10 Liter  - gerade wenn man vergleicht, wieviel Bikereiniger man auf so ein Bike unverdünnt aufsprüht!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (18. Oktober 2019)

*Zum Schluss: Ein Tip für die Bikepflege*

-->* Der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt


*


----------



## ShockRox_71 (18. Oktober 2019)

Apropos Pussy-Factor:

Ich habe mein Bike selber aufgebaut und liebe genau diese 5 Minuten Teerstrasse mit frisch geputztem Bike zu fahren, bevor es in's Unterholz geht. Posen - klar warum nicht? Ich erfreue mich daran und andere auch, was mich dann doppelt freut. Weil rot und mattschwarz kommt einfach geil! Dreckig? Klar, wird's immer und immer wieder. Und hier geht das gepose schon wieder los! Bike und Biker dreckig von oben bis unten - muss 'n geiler Ritt gewesen sein. Na logo! Und trotzdem gehe ich duschen - sogar öfter als das Bike zu waschen. So wiederholt sich das Spiel immer und immer wieder - ein Teufelskreis. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich brauche sogar 40 Minuten. Zeit die ich mir gerne nehme, denn nur mit sauberen Bike kann ich zweimal posen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich nehme nur den hier, der kann sogar E-Bike






						vit:bikes - Fahrräder und E-Bikes von Simplon, Riese & Müller, Stevens, SQlab in München
					

vit:bikes - Ihr etablierter Ansprechpartner Rund ums Fahrrad und E-Bike in München-Thalkirchen und Berg-am-Laim. Unsere Hausmarken sind Simplon, Riese & Müller, Stevens,  und SQlab.




					www.vitbikes.de


----------



## GG71 (18. Oktober 2019)

BTW Akku-Waschgedönse: Es sind jede Menge neue Modelle herausgekommen, teils mit 30l Wasservolumen - wie mein Eigenbau ;-)


----------



## Samun (18. Oktober 2019)

Samun schrieb:


> PS: kennt ihr das Gesetz der relativen Sauberkeit ?
> Wenn man 3 Bikes hat benutzt man alle 3 nacheinander.
> Wenn eins davon dreckiger ist als ein anderes benutzt man das sauberere bis es dreckiger ist als das nächste etc.
> 
> Bedeutet: man fährt immer ein relativ sauberes Rad ohne einmal putzen zu müssen ;-)


Funktioniert übrigens mit allem, Hemden, T-Shirts, Unterhosen...


----------



## Sloop (18. Oktober 2019)

georgauf schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit dieser Saison ein Gloria Drucksprühgerät im Einsatz, da kommt nur biologisch abbaubarer Reiniger rein und ich Wasche die Räder damit im Hof des Wohnhauses. Heißes Wasser rein, einsprühen, einwirken lassen, die arg verdreckten Stellen mit eine weichen Bürste abschruppen, mit Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch nochmal abspülen und fertig.
> 
> So ein Drucksprühgerät hat wenig Druck, zerstäubt fein, braucht keinen Strom und kostet ab 20€, für mich perfekt.
> 
> Kann man auch mal locker ins Auto packen, wenn nötig.


Du meinst wohl eher ordentlich Druck. Denn damit kann man den Dreck schließlich wirklich effektiv vom Rahmen schießen. Würde mit wenig Druck überhaupt nicht funktionieren.  War neulich erst wieder überrascht als ich mein Rad mit meinem Drucksprüher gereinigt habe. So sauber hab ich es davor nie mit dem Gartenschlauch bekommen.


----------



## Sloop (18. Oktober 2019)

Drucksprüher, Wasser und ein bisschen Reiningungsmittel. Mehr hab ich neulich nicht gebraucht und das Ergebnis war deutlich besser als mim Gartenschlauch.
Für unterwegs ist der Inhalt vllt. ein bisschen gering aber dann einfach einen 5l Kanister (bekommt man ja beim Kauf von Bremsenreiniger, Scheibenfrostschutz im Winter usw.. immer und wenn der leer ist ist er dafür echt praktisch) und gut ist.
Als Reinigungsmittel hab ich neulich das verwendet und war echt zufrieden:





						HEUREKA Allzweckreiniger Konzentrat - Green Devil, 500 ml für 450 l Reiniger: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege
					

HEUREKA Allzweckreiniger Konzentrat - Green Devil, 500 ml für 450 l Reiniger bei Amazon.de | Günstiger Preis | Kostenloser Versand ab 29€ für ausgewählte Artikel



					smile.amazon.de
				



Großer Vorteil des Sprühers ist die Tatsache, dass man sowohl den Dreck gerade zu weg fräsen kann (mit Kappe) oder einfach das Wasser übers Rad laufen lassen kann (ohne Kappe). Und da heute alles scheinbar nicht mehr ohne Strom geht gibt es sogar einen Einsatz damit man nicht selber pumpen muss. Hab ich zwar nicht aber ist deutlich günstiger als so ein mobiler Hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (18. Oktober 2019)

alter Rasierpinsel mit einfacher Kernseife einschäumen, abspülen, ölen fertig
manchmal liebe ich es, es mit mehr Aufwand zu reinigen.


----------



## foreigner (18. Oktober 2019)

Was Leute ihren paar tausend Euro Bikes alles antun ... 
Ist zum Glück nicht meins ...


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Oktober 2019)

Eure Sorgen möchte ich haben........


----------



## Deleted 451635 (19. Oktober 2019)

Um Staunässe zu vermeiden sollte man nach dem Waschen noch fönen bevor man das Rad in den schlecht durchlüfteten Keller stellt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Oktober 2019)

Klimatisierte Garage und Abstellräume,?


----------



## danimaniac (19. Oktober 2019)

MartinRys schrieb:


> Um Staunässe zu vermeiden sollte man nach dem Waschen noch fönen bevor man das Rad in den schlecht durchlüfteten Keller stellt.


Oder trocken fahren... Möglichst schnell, das geht besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Oktober 2019)

Dreck wird grob abgebürstet wenn er trocken ist und nicht schon von alleine abgefallen ist.
Der Lack ist mir egal, den sieht man unter dem verbleibenden Dreck sowieso meistens nicht.
Wasser - zumindest zum Putzen - sehen alle Räder höchstens 2 Mal im Jahr. Alter Matsch der irgendwo am Rahmen klebt ist doch für die Funktion vollkommen egal, kann also dran bleiben.
Ansonsten alter Lappen um Gabeln, Dämpfer und Ketten abzuwischen, fertig ist die Bikepflege.

Wenn ich manchmal sehe was einige Leute im Bikepark an der Waschstation da zelebrieren nur um ihr Rad am nächsten Tag gleich wieder einzusauen 
Am besten sind dann die, die ihr Rad noch vom Bikewash über den ganzen Parkplatz zum Auto tragen, damit die Reifen nicht dreckig werden.


----------



## ollo (19. Oktober 2019)

wer Motoröl auf seine Kette macht kann auch gleich sein Altöl im Wald entsorgen, man man man

by the way kann ich auch einen NEUEN und Sauberen Lappen nehmen oder nur Alte und Saubere Lappen


----------



## Rischar (19. Oktober 2019)

20 min...? Ja sicher... Ich fahre inzwischen oft für 1 h. Da stimmen die Relationen nicht.


----------



## getriebesand (19. Oktober 2019)

ollo schrieb:


> wer Motoröl auf seine Kette macht kann auch gleich sein Altöl im Wald entsorgen, man man man
> 
> 
> Geeeenau....


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Oktober 2019)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Das mit der "Grundschmierung" der Kette ist jetzt ja schon mehrfach widerlegt worden. Dennoch scheint sich das Gerücht lange zu halten. Spätestens nach der zweiten Reinigung ist von der ursprünglichen Schmierung nix mehr übrig. Wer also will, kann ruhig mit einem Kettenreinigungs-dingens rumwerkeln, wenn es die Reinigung einfacher macht.
> Was die Reiniger angeht kapiere ich das auch nicht so ganz. Wasser reicht doch mehr als aus.


Reiniger waschen schon besser als reines Wasser, weil sie den Dreck unterwandert und dann beim abwaschen mit dem Wasser der Effekt noch verstärkt wird. Allerdings finde ich den Muck Off Reiniger nicht so den Hit. Ein Küchenreiniger ohne(!) Poliersand, flüssig in der Sprühflasche, reinigt mindestens gleich gut und hinterlässt keinen blassen Film, wie der Muck Off Reiniger das bei mir tat. Das mit der Kette ist aus meiner Sicht richtig, wie es hier beschrieben wird. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mal die glorreiche Idee, seine mit Nitroverdünnung so richtig sauber zu putzen. Die quietschte dann wie eine Schweinehorde auf allen folgenden Fahrten, egal welches Öl er drauf tat. Er hat sie dann weggeschmissen. Unser Bike Händler nannte das "Kette auswaschen", was es aus meiner Sicht ganz gut beschreibt: Wenn man die Kette normal reinigt, geht der Dreck zwischen den Laschen und auf den äußeren Oberflächen weg. Das ursprüngliche Fett zwischen den Bolzen, Laschen und Rollen bleibt aber, wenn auch in geringen Mengen. Wenn man nun Heldentaten begeht, wie oben beschrieben, zieht die Verdünnung das Fett auch an diesen extrem schwer zugänglichen Stellen raus und bringt Dreck rein. 
Allerdings halte ich auch relativ wenig von Kettenreinigern aus der Spraydose, das habe ich einmal probiert. Es war ein Kettenverroster, kein Reiniger. Ich nutze Fulcrum von Arexons, ein Reiniger auf der Basis von Zitronensäure, bei dem sich kein Rost bildet und der nur dort reiingt, wo ich es will. Den trage ich auf, fahre ein paar hundert Meter und dann Spritze ich, ja, mit dem Hochdruckreiniger Antrieb und Kette ab. Wobei ich aufpasse, von außen auf die Kassette zu Spritzen, so dass nichts direkt auf irgendwelche Lager geht. Auch an der Gabel kann man von vorn mit gewissem Abstand waschen, ohne Schaden anzurichten. Wichtig ist, nicht von hinten auf die Standrohre und Dichtungen zu zielen und eben genug Abstand und Düse auf geringeren Druck einzustellen, wo es kritisch ist.
Bürsten für den Rahmen halte ich nicht für geeignet, vor allem, wenn noch Dreck unterwegs ist. Das wird dann wie Schleifpaste. Ein weicher Schwamm ist besser, auch weil man näher dran ist und sieht, wo noch dick Dreck drauf ist, den man dann gleich mal abspült, ohne, zu "schmirgeln". I'm allerersten Schritt sprühe ich den Reiniger drauf, und Wäsche mit viel Wasser und wenig Druck ab, ohne Schwamm, so dass der ganze dicke Dreck weg ist. Dann kommt Schwamm mit Autoshampoo oder Waschwachs.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> In 10.000 Jahren steht da ein prächtiger Baum der MucOff like nach Himbeere riecht
> 
> Bei Produkten die Biologisch abbaubar sind wird da nicht viel passieren. In deinem Boden wird sich eine Fauna an Mikroorganismen bilden die in der Lage sind diese Stoffe abzubauen. Kommt nix mehr nach Mikroorganismen wieder weg. Eventuell sickern bestimmte Stoffe in homöopathischen Dosen ins Grundwasser je nach Wasserstand und Erdschichten die daziwschen sind. Frei nach Paracelsus: "Alles ist gift ...."
> Ganz natürlicher Prozess, passiert in jeder Kläranlage so und wir auch z.T. bei Bodensanierungen so gemacht.
> ...


Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung das Bike immer über einem Schacht gewaschen, in dem Ansatzweise anfangs kleine Pflanzen wuchsen, einige wenige. Nach einigen Wäschen entstand dort ein Urwald, der auch aus dem ca. 40 cm über dem Grund befindlichen Rostgitter quoll. Ich vermute, dass die Tenside in den Reinigern düngende Wirkung haben. Nirgends war die Wiese so satt und Reich an Pflanzen.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Oktober 2019)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Mittel braucht generell nicht. Warten bis der Matsch trocken ist und abbürsten, fertig. 10 Min. Der Rest ist ABM.


Davon würde ich dringend abraten. Der Sand und Dreck ist wie Schmirgelpapier und zerkratzt die Oberfläche des Rahmens. Ausser man hat natürlich einen Diamantrahmen...


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es auch einen Artikel über das Waschen von Bike Klamotten = Waschmaschinentest ?


----------



## MUFC (19. Oktober 2019)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Am besten sind dann die, die ihr Rad noch vom Bikewash über den ganzen Parkplatz zum Auto tragen, damit die Reifen nicht dreckig werden.



HEY, das mache ich auch!!! aber nur dass im auto/haus nicht der ganze schotter rumfliegt (wenn ich im park bin)


----------



## cannondaleuser (19. Oktober 2019)

"Besorge dir einen geeigneten Platz zum Waschen auf deinem Grundstück"

nach diesem Satz habe ich aufgehört zu lesen...
Man darf wohl nur als Grundstücksbesitzer Putzen?

Oder anders, wer kein Grundstück sein eigen nennen kann, der wird sich wohl auch nicht um seinen Besitz kümmern (dürfen).
Elende Kapitalisten sag ich da nur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (19. Oktober 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger haben einen Wasserduck von min. 20bar und deutlich aufwärts. Die hier verlinkten Geräte haben einen viel niedrigeren Wasserdruck von 3-9 bar (Mobi V-15), was einen riesigen Unterschied macht. Zumal man immer (also auch mit dem Strahl aus dem Wasserhahn) nicht direkt auf die Lager und Dichtungsringe drauf ballern soll.
> 
> grüße


Der Hochdruckreiniger ist überhaupt kein Problem solange man nen Meter oder zwei  Abstand hält.
 Hab meine Bikes jahrelang mit dem ganz großen Kärcher von der Autowäsche gereinigt, am Ende gingen die Lager immer noch perfekt.


----------



## reizhusten (19. Oktober 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung das Bike immer über einem Schacht gewaschen, in dem Ansatzweise anfangs kleine Pflanzen wuchsen, einige wenige. Nach einigen Wäschen entstand dort ein Urwald, der auch aus dem ca. 40 cm über dem Grund befindlichen Rostgitter quoll. Ich vermute, dass die Tenside in den Reinigern düngende Wirkung haben. Nirgends war die Wiese so satt und Reich an Pflanzen.


Kann auch daran liegen, dass Du mit dem abgewaschenen Schlamm reichlich düngenden Humus und aufgesammelte Pflanzensamen an immer der selben Stelle eingebracht hast. Dazu wurde genau diese Stelle mit mehr Wasser versorgt als der Rest des Grundstückes, weil zusätzlich zur natürlichen Bewässerung das Spülwasser dazu kommt. Tenside düngen nicht.

OT:
Diesen Bohei ums putzen versteh ich auch nicht (abgesehen von der Streusalzzeit). Groben Schlamm mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen, Kette ölen, Standrohre abwischen und fertig. Dauert keine 10 Minuten und reicht völlig. Diese Wundermittelchen sind doch nur unnütze Verschwendung von Geld und Ressourcen, völlig unabhängig von der Umweltbelastung. Über die Verwendung dieser Einwegputztücher (besonders beim MTB) kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, auf diese Idee muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Oktober 2019)

Stompy schrieb:


> Der Hochdruckreiniger ist überhaupt kein Problem solange man nen Meter oder zwei  Abstand hält.


Da hast du recht, aber dann brauch man auch keinen Hochdruckreiniger, sondern kann gleich den Gartenschlauch mit ner Spritzdüse nehmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2019)

Klasse, wie sich (wohl in erster Linie) erwachsene Leute über ein solch triviales Thema streiten und aufregen können... 
Der Thread hat an einigen Stellen echten Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## DerohneName (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich mach's so: 

So ne Druckpumpe (manuell) mit bissl Seife und Wasser befüllen (man bekommt da auch nen guten Schaum zusammen). 
Damit das Rad besprühen und mit nem Mikrofaserhandschuh (kostet 5€ beim Autozubehör, macht keine Kratzer rein und man kommt überall gut hin) und damit den Schaum verteilen/ Dreck flüssig machen. 

Danach mit nem Schlauch absprühen. 

Das Rad ist danach blitzeblank. 
Erledigt in 5min 


Und die Handschuhe sind das geilste, damit hat man in 1min das komplette Rad komplett sauber bzw den Dreck gelöst, besser als die ganzen Bike-Spezifischen Drecks-Bürtsten.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Oktober 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber dann brauch man auch keinen Hochdruckreiniger, sondern kann gleich den Gartenschlauch mit ner Spritzdüse nehmen.


Ich hab einen Hochdruckreiniger mit regelbarer Düse, bei der man den Druck durch drehen der Aussenmanschette ändern kann. Wenn ich empfindliche Stellen Wäsche gehe ich weit weg oder reduziere einfach den Druck. Wenn ich hohen Druck brauche gehe ich nah hin und drehe auch den Druck entsprechend auf. Das geht beim Gartenschlauch eher weniger gut...


----------



## RoedeOrm (19. Oktober 2019)

Es wurde bereits mehrfach erwähnt, dass "biologisch abbaubar" schon bei Reinigungsmitteln häufig nur ein Placebo-Beruhigungsbegriff ist.

Richtig schlimm wird es aber, wenn es sich bei den durch die Fettlöser in die Umwelt entsorgten Schmierstoffe um klassische Mineralölchemieprodukte handelt. Dann entsorgen wir nichts anderes als pures Gift in unsere Gärten, egal wie viele Blumen da im ersten Moment noch wachsen mögen.

Autowaschen ist außerhalb von Waschanlagen mit Ölabscheidern schon lange verboten. Werkstätten müssen alles getrennt entsorgen. Eigentlich müssten wir alle so eine Do-it-yourself Waschanlage nutzen und nicht den Garten oder die Straße vor der Tür.
Ich putze nur, wenn die Kiste Übergewicht bekommt. Ich putze meine Kette nur trocken und entsorge meine mit Ölen und Fetten genutzten Lappen als Sondermüll.


----------



## Stompy (19. Oktober 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber dann brauch man auch keinen Hochdruckreiniger, sondern kann gleich den Gartenschlauch mit ner Spritzdüse nehmen.


Klar, aber es gibt ja viele Fälle in denen man Zugriff auf einen Hochdruckreiniger hat, aber nicht auf einen Gartenschlauch. Zb an der Tankstelle. 
Wenn ich da für jede Wäsche 50ct einwerfe kann ich oft waschen bis sich ein so ein spezieller Bike Reiniger amortisiert.


----------



## xrated (19. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> In 10.000 Jahren steht da ein prächtiger Baum der MucOff like nach Himbeere riecht



Das Zeug mieft übelst nach Parfüm. Hab mir mal Bremsenreiniger von denen ausgeliehen und mich dann gewundert warum meine Pfote so gestunken hat.
Danach hat zwar die Bremse nicht mehr gequietscht aber die Bremsleistung war auch nicht besser als vorher.
Zumindest ging die Bremse wieder normal als ich es anschließend nochmal mit Wasser abgewaschen habe.

Waschen tue ich mein Rad so gut wie fast nie weil ich schlicht zu faul bin und der Dreck eh irgendwann abfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luxation (19. Oktober 2019)

An jedem neuen Bike hängt doch so ein Pfegeetikett.
An euerem etwa nicht ???


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Oktober 2019)

Luxation schrieb:


> An euerem etwa nicht ???


Doch Natürlich.
Carbonfahrrad nicht mit Feuer reinigen usw


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2019)

sowas hab ich am Auto, damit es im Service nicht durch die Waschanlage gefahren wird


----------



## lonleyrider (20. Oktober 2019)

Klar kann man auch einen Gartenschlauch benutzen, aber im Artikel gehts ja nur um mobile Reinigungsgeräte.
Tipp zum reinigen der *Kassette*: Ich nehme immer von Tchibo immer einige *Holzstäbchen* mit, die zum umrühren von Kaffee dort bereit liegen. Damit kann man wunderbar den Dreck aus der Kassette, also zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln, entfernen. Klappt Super. 
Ansonsten: Wasser, und manchmal etwas Bioreiniger aus dem Supermarkt.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (20. Oktober 2019)

RoedeOrm schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits mehrfach erwähnt, dass "biologisch abbaubar" schon bei Reinigungsmitteln häufig nur ein Placebo-Beruhigungsbegriff ist.
> 
> Richtig schlimm wird es aber, wenn es sich bei den durch die Fettlöser in die Umwelt entsorgten Schmierstoffe um klassische Mineralölchemieprodukte handelt. Dann entsorgen wir nichts anderes als pures Gift in unsere Gärten, egal wie viele Blumen da im ersten Moment noch wachsen mögen.
> 
> ...


Irgendwie erinnert mich dein Beitrag an Bergauf Bergab Anfang der 90er, wo der Moderator von Wanderern in den Alpen berichtet hatte, die gerade ihre Mercedes S Klasse geparkt hatten und dann den anderen Leuten erzählten die würden mit ihren Wanderstöcken die Wege kaputt machen. Eine weitverbreitete Art, Ignorant zu sein, wie auch die Jäger, die mit ihren Tonnen SUVs durch den Wald heizen und Tiere erschießen und dann Leute, die mit dem MTB auf den Wegen radeln beschuldigen, sie würden Tiere erschrecken.
Zum Thema: Klar verschmutzt Öl die Umwelt. Aber die einzige Art zu verhindern, dass es in die Umwelt gelangt ist, es überhaupt nicht zu verwenden. D. h. mit trockener Kette zu fahren. Denn auch der Sand und Dreck, der das Öl bei nicht Waschen von der Kette aufnimmt, fällt irgendwann von dieser und bringt dann das Öl in die Umwelt. Egal ob man reinigt oder nicht.
Ich denke aber nicht, daß diese lächerlichen Mengen irgendeinen ernsthaften Schaden anrichten, denn sie sind einfach zu gering und es gibt auch Organismen, die Öl fressen, sonst wären die Weltmeere schon lange tot. Denn es gab ja nicht nur Tankerunglücke, sondern im 2. Weltkrieg sind so viele Öl und Dreck beladene Schiffe versenkt worden, dass nichts mehr zu retten wäre, würde es die genannten Organismen nicht geben.
Das Grundproblem aber ist an der Diskussion hier: Du sorgt Dich um 2 Gramm Öl, die im Wald landen können, weil einer sein Bike wäscht. Und wir merken nichts von den Schäden, welche das Auto anrichten kann und jeden Tag auch anrichtet, durch Straßenbau, Umweltverschmutzung durch Abgase und Reifenabrieb. Und die vielen Ölabscheider helfen auch nur dann, wenn einer in die Werkstatt fährt und den Ölverlust, mit dem er 6 Monate rumgefahren ist, ohne es zu merken, beheben lässt.


----------



## updike (20. Oktober 2019)

RoedeOrm schrieb:


> Autowaschen ist außerhalb von Waschanlagen mit Ölabscheidern schon lange verboten. Werkstätten müssen alles getrennt entsorgen. Eigentlich müssten wir alle so eine Do-it-yourself Waschanlage nutzen und nicht den Garten oder die Straße vor der Tür.



Das kommt auf die Kommune an. In Stuttgart z.B. darf man das Auto auf der Straße waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdjan (20. Oktober 2019)

updike schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Kommune an. In Stuttgart z.B. darf man das Auto auf der Straße waschen.


Aber nur wenns kein SUV oder Diesel ist?


----------



## cycophilipp (20. Oktober 2019)

bei dem Artikel bekommt man als selbstschraubender Mensch den Eindruck, dass man für brutal dumm gehalten wird, also nicht nur ein bißchen dumm, sondern fast gehirnlos.

Und warum zum Kuckuck muss bei solchen Themen jede noch so lange Forenleiche ihren Senf dazugeben? Voll die ich-mache-das-so-(und besser als du)-Show hier


----------



## JensDey (20. Oktober 2019)

Viel interessanter scheint doch, warum müssen manche Super-User einen Beitrag schreiben, obwohl sie gar nix zum Thema beitragen wollen.
Heftiger Mitteilungsdrang? Genau, wie bei denen, die etwas zum belanglosen Thema beitragen.


----------



## LeDidi (20. Oktober 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich dein Beitrag an Bergauf Bergab Anfang der 90er, wo der Moderator von Wanderern in den Alpen berichtet hatte, die gerade ihre Mercedes S Klasse geparkt hatten und dann den anderen Leuten erzählten die würden mit ihren Wanderstöcken die Wege kaputt machen. Eine weitverbreitete Art, Ignorant zu sein, wie auch die Jäger, die mit ihren Tonnen SUVs durch den Wald heizen und Tiere erschießen und dann Leute, die mit dem MTB auf den Wegen radeln beschuldigen, sie würden Tiere erschrecken.
> Zum Thema: Klar verschmutzt Öl die Umwelt. Aber die einzige Art zu verhindern, dass es in die Umwelt gelangt ist, es überhaupt nicht zu verwenden. D. h. mit trockener Kette zu fahren. Denn auch der Sand und Dreck, der das Öl bei nicht Waschen von der Kette aufnimmt, fällt irgendwann von dieser und bringt dann das Öl in die Umwelt. Egal ob man reinigt oder nicht.
> Ich denke aber nicht, daß diese lächerlichen Mengen irgendeinen ernsthaften Schaden anrichten, denn sie sind einfach zu gering und es gibt auch Organismen, die Öl fressen, sonst wären die Weltmeere schon lange tot. Denn es gab ja nicht nur Tankerunglücke, sondern im 2. Weltkrieg sind so viele Öl und Dreck beladene Schiffe versenkt worden, dass nichts mehr zu retten wäre, würde es die genannten Organismen nicht geben.
> Das Grundproblem aber ist an der Diskussion hier: Du sorgt Dich um 2 Gramm Öl, die im Wald landen können, weil einer sein Bike wäscht. Und wir merken nichts von den Schäden, welche das Auto anrichten kann und jeden Tag auch anrichtet, durch Straßenbau, Umweltverschmutzung durch Abgase und Reifenabrieb. Und die vielen Ölabscheider helfen auch nur dann, wenn einer in die Werkstatt fährt und den Ölverlust, mit dem er 6 Monate rumgefahren ist, ohne es zu merken, beheben lässt.



Sachlich richtig, dass es diese Organismen gibt, nichtsdestotrotz gibt es eine zu hohe Umweltbelastung. Wenn wir immer nur mit dem Finger auf Größeres zeigen, dann ändert sich nie was. Ja, Kreuzfahrtschiffe blasen viel mehr Dreck raus – deswegen kein Grund, mein Gabelöl in den Abfluss zu kippen. Und was macht das Öl auf dem Weltmeer vs. was macht das Öl bei dir im Garten? Was ist mit den Dingen, die du aus Versehen machst (dein Motor leckt) vs. denen, die du verhindern kannst? Musst du nicht automatisch alles tun, um es zu verhindern, weil du schon aus Versehen zu viel kaputt machst?
Das Verhalten zeigt ja häufig auch die generelle Einstellung: Weil der Planet es an ein paar Stellen scheinbar oder anscheinend einigermaßen von alleine richtet, darf ich mich so verhalten wie ich will.

OT: Ich gehöre (wenn es sein muss) zur Gartenschlauch- und Wasser-Fraktion und nutze das einigermaßen abbaubare Squirt (behaupten sie zumindest) auf Wasserbasis. In Selbstwaschanlagen mit Ölabscheider fühle ich mich aber auch ein bisschen wohler. Da muss man ja nicht auf die Lager drauf halten.


----------



## flashmatic (20. Oktober 2019)

updike schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Kommune an. In Stuttgart z.B. darf man das Auto auf der Straße waschen.


Das ist in Stuttgart egal, die versauen unser Mineralwasser mit ihrem Bahnhof ja sowieso, wenn's scheisse läuft. 
 Ich gehöre zur Drucksprüher Heißwasser Fraktion.


----------



## hellmono (20. Oktober 2019)

Was für dilettantische Kommantare zu einem potenziell hilfreichen Artikel. Alle keine Ahnung.

Aber um helfen zu können, denn das will ja scheinbar jeder, der sein Zweirad putzt (oder auch nicht), hier der einzig korrekte Weg:
Ich reiche mein MTB der Fachkraft für Zweiradreinigung in meinem Garten, der/die/es selbstverständlich nur Reinigungsmittel benutzt, die auch Säuglinge ernähren könnten. Und Wasser aus dem feinen Gardena-Schlauch, welches vorher einen Brita Filter durchlief. Im Anschluss ist das Zweirad rein wie eine Jungfrau, und lediglich die Kette wird noch mit biologisch abbaubarem, umweltfreundlichem Kettenschmiergedöns eingenetzt. 

Alle anderen Reinigungswege sind nicht korrekt und deswegen zu vermeiden. Wirklich.


----------



## flashmatic (20. Oktober 2019)

Gardenaschlauch?
An mein Rad kommt nur ein Goldschlange!
Kein so'n Billigkrempel.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (20. Oktober 2019)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Sachlich richtig, dass es diese Organismen gibt, nichtsdestotrotz gibt es eine zu hohe Umweltbelastung. Wenn wir immer nur mit dem Finger auf Größeres zeigen, dann ändert sich nie was. Ja, Kreuzfahrtschiffe blasen viel mehr Dreck raus – deswegen kein Grund, mein Gabelöl in den Abfluss zu kippen. Und was macht das Öl auf dem Weltmeer vs. was macht das Öl bei dir im Garten? Was ist mit den Dingen, die du aus Versehen machst (dein Motor leckt) vs. denen, die du verhindern kannst? Musst du nicht automatisch alles tun, um es zu verhindern, weil du schon aus Versehen zu viel kaputt machst?
> Das Verhalten zeigt ja häufig auch die generelle Einstellung: Weil der Planet es an ein paar Stellen scheinbar oder anscheinend einigermaßen von alleine richtet, darf ich mich so verhalten wie ich will.
> 
> OT: Ich gehöre (wenn es sein muss) zur Gartenschlauch- und Wasser-Fraktion und nutze das einigermaßen abbaubare Squirt (behaupten sie zumindest) auf Wasserbasis. In Selbstwaschanlagen mit Ölabscheider fühle ich mich aber auch ein bisschen wohler. Da muss man ja nicht auf die Lager drauf halten.


Auch was Du schreibst ist sachlich richtig und ich bin auch weit davon entfernt, Altöl in den Ausguss zu schütten. Ich habe mich auch Arbeitsmäßig so organisiert, dass ich nicht jeden Tag mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren muss, indem ich einfach in die Nähe des Arbeitsplatzes mit meiner Familie gezogen bin und ich denke, das ist ein größerer Aufwand und auch ein größerer Beitrag zum Umweltschutz bzw. Erhalt, als dass ich mir enorme Gedanken über Kettenöl verwenden oder nicht mache. Wobei ich bei den Ölen auch namhafte Produkte verwende, mir aber auch im klaren bin, dass das Zeug eben schmieren muss. Ich denke ein wenig Realismus tut allen gut, aber es bringt halt auch nichts, sich im klein klein zu verlieren und das große aus den Augen zu verlieren.
Die von mir genannten oberen Beispiele sind nicht selten, es kommt oft vor, dass an Autos irgendwelche Dichtungen kaputt gehen und Öl verloren geht, auch wenn Politik und Autobauer so tun, als ob es gar nicht sein könne.


----------



## LeDidi (20. Oktober 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Auch was Du schreibst ist sachlich richtig und ich bin auch weit davon entfernt, Altöl in den Ausguss zu schütten. Ich habe mich auch Arbeitsmäßig so organisiert, dass ich nicht jeden Tag mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren muss, indem ich einfach in die Nähe des Arbeitsplatzes mit meiner Familie gezogen bin und ich denke, das ist ein größerer Aufwand und auch ein größerer Beitrag zum Umweltschutz bzw. Erhalt, als dass ich mir enorme Gedanken über Kettenöl verwenden oder nicht mache. Wobei ich bei den Ölen auch namhafte Produkte verwende, mir aber auch im klaren bin, dass das Zeug eben schmieren muss. Ich denke ein wenig Realismus tut allen gut, aber es bringt halt auch nichts, sich im klein klein zu verlieren und das große aus den Augen zu verlieren.
> Die von mir genannten oberen Beispiele sind nicht selten, es kommt oft vor, dass an Autos irgendwelche Dichtungen kaputt gehen und Öl verloren geht, auch wenn Politik und Autobauer so tun, als ob es gar nicht sein könne.


Ok, ich schätze, wir sind uns einig 
Es ist halt schwierig einzuschätzen: Die einen betreiben halt Aufwand, um Umweltschutz zu betreiben und sagen dann so wie du "ok, ich muss halt schmieren" (eine kaputte Kette ist übrigens auch nicht gut für die Umwelt ) und andere sind halt so "ja, was solls" und das über alle Bereiche ihres Lebens.
Schlussendlich wird der Einzelne auch nicht die Verfehlungen aus Politik und Gesellschaft aufhalten können. Unnötig verschlimmern möchte ich es aber natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Highsider84 (20. Oktober 2019)

Der ganze Artikel is lächerlich.
Das klingt alles so als könnte man darüber ne Doktorarbeit schreiben.
Ich hab noch nie so viel Chemie gebraucht um mein Bike sauber zu machen.

Eimer mit Wasser
Schwamm
-alte Zahnbürste (für schwer erreichbare Stellen)

falls vorhanden, Wasserschlauch zum Klarspülen
Bremsenreiniger + altes Tuch, zum reinigen des Antriebsstrangs.

Mehr braucht man m.M. nach nicht um sein Bike sauber zu bekommen.

Meinem Baby würde ich niemals soviel Chemie zumuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2019)

Bremsenreiniger für den Antriebsstrang ist fast so wenig Chemie wie eine Quark-Gurkenmaske für's Gesicht, sagt man.


----------



## JensDey (21. Oktober 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger für den Antriebsstrang ist fast so wenig Chemie wie eine Quark-Gurkenmaske für's Gesicht, sagt man.


Bloss nicht vertauschen!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (21. Oktober 2019)

73K Hits auf einen Putzthread unter Mtblern lassen tief blicken!
Hat sich schon jemand über das falsche Accent Aigu beschwert?!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Oktober 2019)

Im Grunde alles schon alles gesagt, nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung: euer Artikel gehört in die Tonne und der Schreiber für mindestens einen Tag und eine Nacht dazu. Da hat er dann Zeit über den von ihm geschriebenen Blödsinn nachzudenken. Dass der sich nicht schämt und ihr euch nicht zu schade seid, den Unfug auch noch zu drucken.
Wasser, und wenn man es unbedingt will, vielleicht ein wenig Spülmittel, reichen völlig aus das Bike zu reinigen. Wobei schon das Spülmittel im Grunde nutzlos ist. Ansonsten bleibt das Bike wie es ist.
Das Wasser ist für die, die mit dem Bike in die Wohnung müssen, meines bleibt wie es ist, steht im Heizraum.


----------



## stolennick (21. Oktober 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger haben einen Wasserduck von min. 20bar und deutlich aufwärts. Die hier verlinkten Geräte haben einen viel niedrigeren Wasserdruck von 3-9 bar (Mobi V-15), was einen riesigen Unterschied macht. Zumal man immer (also auch mit dem Strahl aus dem Wasserhahn) nicht direkt auf die Lager und Dichtungsringe drauf ballern soll.
> 
> grüße


 Ich kenn einen Hauswasserdruck von 3-4 bar und aus einem anderen Grund den Wiki-Artikel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochdruckreiniger .
Aber deswegen habe ich ja auch von Geräten gesprochen, die in die "Richtung Hochdruckreiniger" gehen...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Oktober 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> *Es gibt auch Zeugs (Pflege+Oil) was zu 100 % biologisch abbaubar ist *
> 
> Das kleine englische Familienunternehmen Green Oil mit Sitz in Bromley, Kent wurde 2007 von Simon Nash, einem begeisterten Biker und Umweltschützer gegründet. Während seines Studiums an der Universität Southampton entwickelte er ein Bio-Kettenöl aus natürlichen Komponenten und ohne toxische Zusatzstoffe, das an der Universität getestet wurde. Herkömmliche Kettenöle, hergestellt aus fossilen Rohstoffen, belasten zum einen durch ihren Abbau die Umwelt und sind auch nur begrenzt verfügbar, zum anderen gelangen sie beim Reinigen oder beim Fahren im Regen ins Erdreich und belasten dort den Boden. Green Oil sowie die Reinigungsmittel Green Clean und Clean Chain werden _*ausschliesslich aus einer Mischung von über*_ _*20 natürlich vorkommenden Pflanzenextrakten*_ (z. B. Zitrus-Extrakte, Kokosnussöl etc.) hergestellt und sind somit zu 100 % biologisch abbaubar.
> 
> ...


Für dich






						Wachs (Paraffin) zur Kettenschmierung - Ein Erfahrungsbericht
					

Moin Forengemeinde,  vorab, bevor ich irgend etwas anderes schreibe folgender Hinweis. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle keine Grundsatzdiskussion anstossen über das für und wieder verschiedener Kettenschmierstoffe, saubere Antriebe oder sonst irgendwas. Die persönliche Bike Pflege und Wartung scheint...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## BermRunner (21. Oktober 2019)

stolennick schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger nicht empfehlen und dann Geräte vorschlagen, die in die Richtung gehen...  Genau mein Humor
> 
> Zum Reinigen gibts bei mir ne Gardena Bürste, Spüli und dann Öl & Fett für die entsprechenden Stellen (Geschrieben ohne affiliate Links, ich hoffe, dass das als Content durchgeht...)


die Geräte machen alle nur so um die maximal 8 bar. Dein Hausanschluss hat auch bis zu 6 bar. Ein Hochdruckreiniger bewegt sich dann von 15 bis 250 bar. Drüber gibts dann noch Höchstdruck bis 1000+ bar.

Mit Hausanschluss direkt in die Federelemente würde ich aber auch nicht spritzen!

Ich habe den Mobi V-15 und der funzt für unterwegs. Da benutze ich ihn ausschließlich mit Wasser ohne Reinigungsmittel um den groben Schmutz zu entfernen und dann mein Bike ins Auto zu legen.


----------



## Baitman (21. Oktober 2019)

Oha, man kann natürlich um alles eine Wissenschaft machen.

Vielleicht das neue Forschungsprojekt: Nachhaltige Fahrradwäsche unter Berücksichtigung natürlicher Resourcen, ganzheitlich betrachtet.

Ein Rad von oben nach unten zu waschen. Danke für den Tip. Unter Insidern hat sich das schon lange rumgesprochen.

Was mir aber kopfzerbrechen bereitet: Die Intervalle.
Beispiel: Biker X fährt 3x 1 Std in der Woche und putzt danach jeweils 20 Minuten sein Bike. Wie soll sich Biker Y verhalten der 1x 3 Std in der Woche fährt? Zwischenputzen?
Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Die Fahrzeit der Beispiele ist doch exakt die gleiche, nur das der Eine dreimal putzt und der Andere einmal. Ich wage die provokante Behauptung das Biker X seinem Rad keinen Schaden zufügt wenn er wie Biker Y, sein Rad nur einmal in der Woche wäscht. Die Fahrzeit ist exakt die gleiche.

"Ja, aber der Schmodder ist doch bei Biker X dann doch schon festgetrocknet!" Gut nehmen wir als Beispiel eine Tagestour, bei der der Schmodder zwischenzeitlich auch trocknen kann...

Um nochwas kontruktives beizutragen: Im Winter ist ja der Gartenschlauch abgestellt. Da nutzen wir so grüne Behältnisse mit Henkel, mit nem langen Ausguss vorne dran, man kann dort eine Aufsatz aufstecken der den Wasserstrahl in viele kleine splittet. Gefüllt wird das Ding mit 12 l Wasser, mit genau 7 Tropfen einer Emulsion mit Disodium Laurethsulfosuccinate, Coco Glucoside, Ethanol, Lecithin, Aqua, Citrus Limonum, selbst zusammengerührt von Jean Pütz. Für ein reines Rad und ein reines Gewissen.


----------



## Jacoul (21. Oktober 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Im Grunde alles schon alles gesagt, nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung: euer Artikel gehört in die Tonne und der Schreiber für mindestens einen Tag und eine Nacht dazu. Da hat er dann Zeit über den von ihm geschriebenen Blödsinn nachzudenken. Dass der sich nicht schämt und ihr euch nicht zu schade seid, den Unfug auch noch zu drucken.
> Wasser, und wenn man es unbedingt will, vielleicht ein wenig Spülmittel, reichen völlig aus das Bike zu reinigen. Wobei schon das Spülmittel im Grunde nutzlos ist. Ansonsten bleibt das Bike wie es ist.
> Das Wasser ist für die, die mit dem Bike in die Wohnung müssen, meines bleibt wie es ist, steht im Heizraum.



Dir und denn ganzen komischen Figuren hier ist schon bewusst, dass so eine Seite auf Werbung angewiesen ist und nicht durch reichlich Spenden am Leben gehalten wird? Wenn nicht, solltest du vll. mal für mindestens einen Tag und eine Nacht in die Tonne, damit du drüber nachdenken kannst. Soll doch jeder reinigen wie er will, solange er nicht die gröbste Chemieseuche dafür her nimmt. Wird ja so auch im Artikel drauf hingewiesen. Wer sein Rad nie putzt, will doch eh nur darauf hinweisen, was für ein ganz echter Biker er ist und auf keinen Fall kein Eisdielendjango.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (21. Oktober 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Dir und denn ganzen komischen Figuren hier ist schon bewusst, dass so eine Seite auf Werbung angewiesen ist und nicht durch reichlich Spenden am Leben gehalten wird? Wenn nicht, solltest du vll. mal für mindestens einen Tag und eine Nacht in die Tonne, damit du drüber nachdenken kannst. Soll doch jeder reinigen wie er will, solange er nicht die gröbste Chemieseuche dafür her nimmt. Wird ja so auch im Artikel drauf hingewiesen. Wer sein Rad nie putzt, will doch eh nur darauf hinweisen, was für ein ganz echter Biker er ist und auf keinen Fall kein Eisdielendjango.


Abgesehen von der Werbung, auf die die Seite angewiesen sein mag, find ich es auf jeden Fall interessant die Meinung von anderen im Hinblick auf's reinigen vom Bike zu lesen und mich mit diesen auch darüber auszutauschen. Deswegen find ich's irgendwo beknackt, wenn dann solche Kommentare wie der von Rudirabe nach dem Motto "das weiss doch eh jeder besser", die in Wirklichkeit meinen "ich weiss doch eh alles besser", hier den Miesepeter raushängen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Oktober 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Dir und denn ganzen komischen Figuren hier ist schon bewusst, dass so eine Seite auf Werbung angewiesen ist und nicht durch reichlich Spenden am Leben gehalten wird?


Ist mir bewusst, wird ja auch reichlich Gebrauch von gemacht. Nur führt diese Art der Werbung m. E. nach einfach zu weit. Das ist das, was mich so ärgerlich macht.


Jacoul schrieb:


> Soll doch jeder reinigen wie er will, solange er nicht die gröbste Chemieseuche dafür her nimmt. Wird ja so auch im Artikel drauf hingewiesen.


Genau das ist der Punkt. *Keine* Chemie, weil sie nicht notwendig ist und dann trotzdem und wider besseren Wissens Werbung *für* Chemie platzieren, ist noch viel ärgerlicher.


Jacoul schrieb:


> Wer sein Rad nie putzt, will doch eh nur darauf hinweisen, was für ein ganz echter Biker er ist und auf keinen Fall kein Eisdielendjango.


Das ist ja nun mal Quatsch. Da gebe ich dir die "komische Figur" zurück. Ich, und mit Sicherheit hunderttausend andere, bin jeden Tag das ganze Jahr mit dem Bike unterwegs und jetzt kommst du daher und behauptest, die putzen ihr Rad nur nicht, um nicht als Eisdielendjango zu gelten.
Ich sage eher, dass es völlig sinnfrei ist, weil es am nächsten Tag wieder genauso aussieht.

Wenn ich mein Bike warte, wird es vorher akribisch gereinigt, da ich Schmutz nicht mag und der bei einer Wartung nichts verloren hat. Und wenn der Schlamm fingerdick drauf ist ebenfalls. Spreche ich mich nicht von frei. Ansonsten reicht abkehren völlig aus. 
Kann ja auch jeder machen wie er will, das Thema kommt öfters mal wieder hoch, nur eben nicht sinnlos und nur des Profites wegen für den Gebrauch chemischer Produkte werben. 
Könnte man jetzt endlos fortsetzen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Oktober 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Deswegen find ich's irgendwo beknackt, wenn dann solche Kommentare wie der von Rudirabe nach dem Motto "das weiss doch eh jeder besser", die in Wirklichkeit meinen "ich weiss doch eh alles besser", hier den Miesepeter raushängen.


Das habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Das liegt aber an mir. Ich warte/reinige gerade mein Bike. Wenn es nun in den Winter geht, muss es fit sein. 
Ich habe es vorher gewaschen, ohne Chemie, ging ganz einfach. Wenn ich mit der Wartung - Lager, Züge, Gabel, Dämpfer usw. - fertig bin, wird der Rahmen gewachst, damit der Dreck besser abfällt und dann ist bis zum Frühjahr wieder Putzruhe.


----------



## harryhallers (21. Oktober 2019)

Danke für den Artikel, ich mache es genau so!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (21. Oktober 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Das liegt aber an mir. Ich warte/reinige gerade mein Bike. Wenn es nun in den Winter geht, muss es fit sein.
> Ich habe es vorher gewaschen, ohne Chemie, ging ganz einfach. Wenn ich mit der Wartung - Lager, Züge, Gabel, Dämpfer usw. - fertig bin, wird der Rahmen gewachst, damit der Dreck besser abfällt und dann ist bis zum Frühjahr wieder Putzruhe.


Ich zitier mal aus Deinem von mir kommentierten Beitrag: 


Rudirabe schrieb:


> Im Grunde alles schon alles gesagt, nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung: euer Artikel gehört in die Tonne und der Schreiber für mindestens einen Tag und eine Nacht dazu. Da hat er dann Zeit über den von ihm geschriebenen Blödsinn nachzudenken. Dass der sich nicht schämt und ihr euch nicht zu schade seid, den Unfug auch noch zu drucken.
> Wasser, und wenn man es unbedingt will, vielleicht ein wenig Spülmittel, reichen völlig aus das Bike zu reinigen. Wobei schon das Spülmittel im Grunde nutzlos ist. Ansonsten bleibt das Bike wie es ist.


Ich frage mich da halt, warum Du etwas liest, was Du für absoluten Blödsinn hältst. Kritisieren und Deine Idee schreiben, ist ja ganz OK, aber wenn für mich ein Artikel in die Tonne gehört lese ich ihn gar nicht


----------



## Monnemmer (21. Oktober 2019)

Hatte heute knapp 5kg trockenen Matsch am Rad. Da war nicht viel mit „abklopfen“. Da ich kein Wasseranschluss im Hof habe, habe mir letztes Jahr den Aqua2go gekauft.

Matsch abgesprüht, mit ein bisschen Mucoff (im Gegenwert von 1,50€) und Schwamm und Bürste das Rad gereinigt, abgesprüht, abgetrocknet und Kette geölt. Dann noch mit Isoprop die Bremsscheiben sauber gemacht und etwas Balistol an die Standrohre und die Sattelstütze.

the end


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Oktober 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich da halt, warum Du etwas liest, was Du für absoluten Blödsinn hältst. Kritisieren und Deine Idee schreiben, ist ja ganz OK, aber wenn für mich ein Artikel in die Tonne gehört lese ich ihn gar nicht


Na ja, um festzustellen ob er in die Tonne gehört, muss ich ihn vorher lesen.
Es geht mir nicht ums Waschen an sich, kann jeder machen wie er will, es geht mir um den völlig unnötigen Einsatz von Chemie und die Art und Weise der Vermarktung.


----------



## hellmono (21. Oktober 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Na ja, um festzustellen ob er in die Tonne gehört, muss ich ihn vorher lesen.
> Es geht mir nicht ums Waschen an sich, kann jeder machen wie er will, es geht mir um den völlig unnötigen Einsatz von Chemie und die Art und Weise der Vermarktung.



Wärst du so freundlich, einmal einen Beitrag über deinen chemielosen Waschvorgang inkl. Fotodokumentation zur Verfügung zu stellen? Du kannst dich ja ganz grob an dem kritisierten Artikel orientieren.

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof, Wasser zu benutzen. Aber ohne den Zusatz von Reinigungsmitteln ist der Aufwand ungleich höher, das Ergebnis ungleich schlechter. Wie gesagt, vermutlich bin ich nur zu doof und habe in den letzten 20 Jahren zu wenig Erfahrung gesammelt. Daher würde ich gerne erleuchtet werden.


----------



## harryhallers (21. Oktober 2019)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wärst du so freundlich, einmal einen Beitrag über deinen chemielosen Waschvorgang inkl. Fotodokumentation zur Verfügung zu stellen? Du kannst dich ja ganz grob an dem kritisierten Artikel orientieren.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof, Wasser zu benutzen. Aber ohne den Zusatz von Reinigungsmitteln ist der Aufwand ungleich höher, das Ergebnis ungleich schlechter. Wie gesagt, vermutlich bin ich nur zu doof und habe in den letzten 20 Jahren zu wenig Erfahrung gesammelt. Daher würde ich gerne erleuchtet werden.


Könnt ihr das Thema bitte um: Körperhygiene ohne Seife, Wäsche waschen mit den Gaben der Natur, erweitern?


----------



## David_B (7. November 2019)

Da hier so enorm viele Fans der Mittel jenseits von Spüli und Bremsenreiniger sind: Ich nutze gerne Reiniger von Muc-Off. Ich habe öfter mal Harz und Hundescheiße am Rad - das bekomme ich damit besser aber als mit Spüli.

Begeistert bin ich von Miracle Shine - ebenfalls von Muc-Off. Damit behandle ich meinen Rahmen zu Saisonbeginn 2x und kann dann einen Großteil der Saison gut mit Katzenwäsche überstehen.


----------



## federwech (5. November 2021)

Ohne den ganze Fred gelesen zu haben:
Eine Gießkanne voll Wasser zum Einweichen, Schwamm und Bürste zur mechanischen Schmutzentfernung, weitere Kanne zum Abspülen, ein Eimer klares Wasser und Spültuch oder ähnliches zum Trockenreiben.

Danach trocknen und Pflege Antrieb.

Mechanische Reinigung vor Chemie. Kostet zwar Arbeit, dafür kein Geld...


----------



## getriebesand (5. November 2021)

...ich wasche mein Rad mit alter Bremsflüssigkeit....


----------



## hemorider (5. November 2021)

Hab den Rahmen und die Felgen mit Ski Wachs eingetunckt. Wenn die Blörre trocken ist lässts sich schön abkehren. Lager sind gut gefettet und die Kette öl ich recht häufig. Den hinteren Kotflügel montiere ich wenns arg nass wird. Für jedes mal feucht putzen hab ich keine Zeit.

Bei dem schwarzen Nicolaus aus dem Bericht würde ich mir das aber nochmal überlegen


----------



## walkingsucks (5. November 2021)

kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein Rad es mag mehrmals die Woche eingenässt zu werden  - und der Dampfstrahler an der Tanke hat meinen Lagern noch nie Probleme bereitet - meine  letzten Hinterbau-Lager wurden nach 4 Jahren regelmässigem Einsatz gewechselt weil 1 davon nicht mehr ganz geschmeidig lief - manche Leute putzen mehr als sie fahren - ist auch ein Hobby


----------



## McDreck (5. November 2021)

Dürfen die Reiniger überhaupt ins Abwasser? Mein Hausl hat da ein scharfes Auge und ich musste den schon öfters anlügen. Abgesehen davon war der Kärcher Niederdruckreiniger eine super Investition, findet vor allem meine Frau. Muss man nicht wirklich haben, aber macht Spaß und man kommt an manche Stellen deutlich einfach als mit Bürsten, Lappen und schnöden Fingern.


----------



## baconcookie (5. November 2021)

muc-off ist 100% biologisch abbaubar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2021)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Der ganze Artikel is lächerlich.
> Das klingt alles so als könnte man darüber ne Doktorarbeit schreiben.
> Ich hab noch nie so viel Chemie gebraucht um mein Bike sauber zu machen.
> 
> ...




Zwei Jahre später immer noch die passende Antwort auf den Artikel 

G.


----------



## DeluXer (5. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zwei Jahre später immer noch die passende Antwort auf den Artikel
> 
> G.


 
Ich würd noch den Handfeger ergänzen 😗


----------



## McDreck (5. November 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> muc-off ist 100% biologisch abbaubar


Irrelevant.









						Fahrradwäsche in Hamburg – Nur bei Schmutzwassersielen zulässig!
					

Fahrradwäsche in Hamburg – Nur bei Schmutzwassersielen zulässig!




					www.sandrokappe.de
				






> ...dass Schmutzwasser, welches beim Waschen von Fahrrädern anfällt, grundsätzlich dem Schmutz- bzw. Mischwassersiel zugeleitet werden muss. Dies gilt auch bei einer Reinigung des Fahrrades mit klarem Wasser, da die Reinigung gerade dazu dient, Schmutz vom Fahrrad zu entfernen. Damit ist die Fahrradwäsche auf Flächen, die an die Regenentwässerung angeschlossen sind, wie z.B. auf Parkplätzen und öffentlichen Wegeflächen, ausgeschlossen, da die Regenentwässerung in der Regel als Ableitung in Gewässer erfolgt und das Ableiten von Schmutzwasser über die Regenentwässerung somit zu einer Gewässerverunreinigung führen würde.



Badewanne wäre ok. Überall sonst nicht so einfach.


----------



## mswob (5. November 2021)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Bikereinigungstücher um leichte Verschmutzungen vom zukünftigen Sondermüll-Carbonrahmen zu entfernen ... ERNSTHAFT????
> da ist ja jedes 4 fach in Plastik eingewickelte Gemüse ökologisch besser unterwegs
> 
> Aber mal im ernst.. sowas ist scheiße! nicht nur solltet ihr solchen Kack nicht benutzen ... vielmehr solltet ihr das nicht auch noch weiterempfehlen!
> ...


Das sehe ich anders.
Die Allzwecktücher von DM sind meiner Meinung nach super! 
Jetzt werde ich keine Freunde bekommen, aber 10 Liter Wasser zu versprühen ist auch nicht umweltneutral.


----------



## Ely (5. November 2021)

Ist mir viel zu aufwändig, deutlich zu mülllastig und selbst den "biologisch abbaubaren" Krams will ich weder im Wald, noch auf meinem Rasen lassen. Immer ausreichend waren Wasser aus dem Schlauch (im Winter leicht temperiert aus dem Eimer), eine Spülbürste aus Holz mit Naturborsten (kostet keine 2 Euro im Supermarkt) und ein altes Baumwolltuch. Selbst vom Antrieb lässt sich eine intensive Matschauflage prima mit Wasser und Bürste entfernen.
Viel Freude in der akuten Jahreszeit, bei mir ohne Sprüh, Cremes und Deo am Bike.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2021)

mswob schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> Die Allzwecktücher von DM sind meiner Meinung nach super!
> Jetzt werde ich keine Freunde bekommen, aber 10 Liter Wasser zu versprühen ist auch nicht umweltneutral.



Naja, wirklich Umweltneutral wäre in dem Punkt eigentlich, soviel Wasser zu versprühen bis es weg ist 
Wasser aus der Leitung ist Wasser, das eigentlich schon an dir vorbeigelaufen ist. Es wird nur unnatürlich gestoppt, das man möglichst zu jeder Zeit genug hat.

G


----------



## McDreck (5. November 2021)

In München ist man offenbar toleranter als in Hamburg...


> Informationen zur Fahrzeugwäsche​Bei der Fahrzeugwäsche können insbesondere Mineralölkohlenwasserstoffe, Metallabrieb (Schwermetalle) und Feststoffe (Schmutz) in das Abwasser gelangen. Es wird daher empfohlen, Fahrzeuge in gewerblichen Reinigungsanlagen zu reinigen bzw. reinigen zu lassen. Es ist jedoch auch erlaubt, seinen PKW auf dem eigenen Grundstück zu waschen, wenn
> 
> 
> die Wäsche auf Privatgrund erfolgt
> ...








						Fahrzeugwäsche
					

muenchen.de – Das offizielle Stadtportal für München – Willkommen im Rathaus




					www.muenchen.de


----------



## stolennick (5. November 2021)

Warum wird der Thread denn nach zwei Jahren wiederbelebt?


----------



## mswob (5. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich Umweltneutral wäre in dem Punkt eigentlich, soviel Wasser zu versprühen bis es weg ist
> Wasser aus der Leitung ist Wasser, das eigentlich schon an dir vorbeigelaufen ist. Es wird nur unnatürlich gestoppt, das man möglichst zu jeder Zeit genug hat.
> 
> G


...noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (5. November 2021)

stolennick schrieb:


> Warum wird der Thread denn nach zwei Jahren wiederbelebt?


Aus "aktuellem" Anlass.


----------



## McDreck (5. November 2021)

stolennick schrieb:


> Warum wird der Thread denn nach zwei Jahren wiederbelebt?


Der zugehörige Artikel wurde entsprechend wiederbelebt.


----------



## tom269 (5. November 2021)

Ein paar Fragen in die Runde hierzu. Habe in einigen Videos, auch von machen Proridern gesehen, dass sie ihre bikes im Winter nach wirklich üblen Tagen draußen, mit einem Heissluftfön trocknen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung von euch? Ist das das ein Problem bei Carbon bzw. was gibts hier zu beachten? 
Hintergrund ist, dass mein Bike zwar trocken steht(ohne Heizung) und ich es auch gut abtrockne aber ich mir vorstellen kann dass es für die Lager etc. trotzdem nicht schlecht sein kann sowas zu machen. Oder ist das zu viel des guten?

danke vorab.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. November 2021)

tom269 schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen in die Runde hierzu. Habe in einigen Videos, auch von machen Proridern gesehen, dass sie ihre bikes im Winter nach wirklich üblen Tagen draußen, mit einem Heissluftfön trocknen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung von euch? Ist das das ein Problem bei Carbon bzw. was gibts hier zu beachten?
> Hintergrund ist, dass mein Bike zwar trocken steht(ohne Heizung) und ich es auch gut abtrockne aber ich mir vorstellen kann dass es für die Lager etc. trotzdem nicht schlecht sein kann sowas zu machen. Oder ist das zu viel des guten?
> 
> danke vorab.


----------



## tom269 (5. November 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


>


???


----------



## tom269 (5. November 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


>


Jetzt raff ich es 😂😂😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (5. November 2021)

Kette mit Kettenschloss > vorher abnehmen...Kette mit Lappen und Öl (Balistol) reinigen
Laufräder ausbauen, diese einzeln mit Wasser abspülen und Reinigen.
Dann Rahmen mit Wasser den groben Dreck einweichen, weicher Strahl.
Haka Neutralseife etwas in Eimer mit Wasser vermischen > Putzwasser.
Schwamm und Bürsten mit Putzwasser benetzen und das Bike waschen.
Klar abspülen, Trocknen....Kette und Laufräder wieder rein und fetten der Kette..

Trocknen und Schmutz abfegen habe ich auch schon gemacht....

Und immer ohne Gummihandschuhe, wir sammeln immer alte Lappen/Lumpen....


----------



## JensDey (5. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Der zugehörige Artikel wurde entsprechend wiederbelebt.


Um so geiler =>


JensDey schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja wohl eher Stoffe aus den Schmiermitteln.
> 
> Ich reinige mein Bike nicht. Bis auf die beweglichen Teile. Das mache ich ausschließlich im Keller.
> Trocknen lassen.
> ...





JensDey schrieb:


> Viel interessanter scheint doch, warum müssen manche Super-User einen Beitrag schreiben, obwohl sie gar nix zum Thema beitragen wollen.
> Heftiger Mitteilungsdrang? Genau, wie bei denen, die etwas zum belanglosen Thema beitragen.





JensDey schrieb:


> Bloss nicht vertauschen!



Fertig!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. November 2021)

Ich glaub ich les einfach keinen Kommentar, aber das schnelle Durchscrollen verspricht eigentlich fun, aber ...

Bikepflege:

Groben Dreck der nicht von alleine Abfällt entfernen
Alles was stinkt entfernen (Kuhkacke und so)
Kette sauber ziehen und minimal Öl dran
Warum sollte man mehr tun. Das ganze supertolle reinigen killt doch eh nur die Lager.


----------



## null-2wo (5. November 2021)

war eigentlich "trocknen lassen und abbröseln " schon?



tom269 schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen in die Runde hierzu. Habe in einigen Videos, auch von machen Proridern gesehen, dass sie ihre bikes im Winter nach wirklich üblen Tagen draußen, mit einem Heissluftfön trocknen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung von euch? Ist das das ein Problem bei Carbon bzw. was gibts hier zu beachten?
> Hintergrund ist, dass mein Bike zwar trocken steht(ohne Heizung) und ich es auch gut abtrockne aber ich mir vorstellen kann dass es für die Lager etc. trotzdem nicht schlecht sein kann sowas zu machen. Oder ist das zu viel des guten?


das hat komplett andere gründe: klick.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> war eigentlich "trocknen lassen und abbröseln " schon?


Ja, siehe eins drüber von mir. 

Groben Dreck der nicht von alleine Abfällt entfernen


----------



## McDreck (5. November 2021)

Macht Ihr das mit der Körperhygiene dann ähnlich?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Macht Ihr das mit der Körperhygiene dann ähnlich?



Wasser und CD

G.


----------



## null-2wo (5. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Macht Ihr das mit der Körperhygiene dann ähnlich?


äh... im prinzip ja.


----------



## cycophilipp (5. November 2021)

tom269 schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen in die Runde hierzu. Habe in einigen Videos, auch von machen Proridern gesehen, dass sie ihre bikes im Winter nach wirklich üblen Tagen draußen, mit einem Heissluftfön trocknen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung von euch? Ist das das ein Problem bei Carbon bzw. was gibts hier zu beachten?
> Hintergrund ist, dass mein Bike zwar trocken steht(ohne Heizung) und ich es auch gut abtrockne aber ich mir vorstellen kann dass es für die Lager etc. trotzdem nicht schlecht sein kann sowas zu machen. Oder ist das zu viel des guten?
> 
> danke vorab.


wegen der Pyrolyse und dem Spannungsarmglühen nimmt man einen Heissluftföhn


----------



## McDreck (5. November 2021)

Ich wasch mich auch jedes Jahr. Auch wenn's gar nicht sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzengel.ch (5. November 2021)

Scheinbar ein Geheimtipp in Sachen Mitteldruckreiniger:





						Gardena Reinigungssystem Akku-Reiniger AquaClean Premium Set
					

Mit dem AquaClean 24/18V POWER FOR ALL Premium Set präsentiert GARDENA ein erstklassiges Druckreinigungsset für Dich und alle leidenschaftlichen Haus- und Gartenbesitzer. Bei diesem sofort einsatzbereiten Komplettpaket liegt der Fokus auf einer nahezu grenzenlosen Mobilität. Im Lieferumfang des...




					www.gardena.com
				



Da ich in einer Wohnung in einem Haus ohne Waschplatz wohne, ist das für mich die beste Lösung gewesen.


----------



## GG71 (5. November 2021)

Erzengel.ch schrieb:


> Scheinbar ein Geheimtipp in Sachen Mitteldruckreiniger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besser mal im LIDL Onlineshop nachschauen.


----------



## JensDey (5. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wasser und CD


Bei diesem Thema habe da ein Copyright drauf. Ich verklag dich, bis dir der Putz abbröckelt !!111!!1



LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.


Da nützt dir dad auch nix mehr. 🧐


----------



## Murx (5. November 2021)

jo - trocknen lassen, wenn trocken, groben Dreck bei Gelegenheit abklopfen, fegen.


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich les einfach keinen Kommentar, aber das schnelle Durchscrollen verspricht eigentlich fun, aber ...
> 
> Bikepflege:
> 
> ...


Hier da ist mal was wahres dran. Normalerweise lasse ich den Dreck dran bis er von alleine abfällt. Ausnahme - Kuhkacke und dieser finstere gesalzene Schneematsch . Das ist beides wirklich brutal. Da sollte man tatsächlich am besten eher länger als kürzer den Gartenschlauch draufhalten..


----------



## mathiasfux (5. November 2021)

Schlammpackung ade? Nix leichter als das!

Wie entsteht Schlamm? Richtig - Erde und Wasser. Schlamm ist also wasserlöslich.
... nur Gott weiß, warum in wissenschaftlich erwiesenen, ausschließlich am Konsument.. ähh Nutzer interessierten Artikeln Produkte empfohlen werden, um ein Fahrrad zu waschen. Naja, egal, Anke macht's auch so und die ist eine von uns!


----------



## JensDey (5. November 2021)

mathiasfux schrieb:


> Schlammpackung ade? Nix leichter als das!
> 
> Wie entsteht Schlamm? Richtig - Erde und Wasser. Schlamm ist also wasserlöslich.
> ... nur Gott weiß, warum in wissenschaftlich erwiesenen,


Warum ist Schlamm eigentlich nicht erdlöslich. Wäre für mich praktischer.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. November 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist wirklich ein toller Marketingwitz.
> 
> Um Erde von einem Fahrrad zu bekommen braucht man Wasser und ein altes Stück Stoff. Diese chemischen Helferchen oder Tücher sind doch komplett unnötig. Es sei denn man arbeitet in den Ölsanden Kanadas, da braucht man sowas vll hin und wieder. In Deutschland im Wald aber sicher nicht. Und das ganze dann am besten noch auf dem Parkplatz im Wald reinigen und die halbgiftige Blörre versickert dann direkt vor Ort.
> 
> Meint ihr das ernst?????


Bitte Nicht,
du bist nicht Up to Date, lebst noch in der Vergangenheit........
Im hier und jetzt brauchst du natürlich den Hipster Kärcher ,die Hipster Tücher, das Hipster Waschmittel......., Nur Wasser und Tuch,,,,damit  kannst dich doch nirgends mehr blicken lassen .........


----------



## Seizure (5. November 2021)

Alles Humbug, 
Fahrrad trocken und wenn möglich warm abstellen, Kette durch einen Lappen ziehen und bei Bedarf neu ölen, fäddich!
Falls zuviel Modder im Antrieb hängt, einfach mit dem kleinen Schraubendreher Ritzel vom Schmutz befreien, wärend man an der Kurbel dreht!
Wenn es denn sein muss, mit Gießkanne und Pinsel reinigen, mehr nicht.
Viel Reinigung, viel Schwund.
Mehr fahren ist besser als viel reinigen!
Sollen sich doch die Aquarianer Schwämmchen schnitzen, ohne mich!


----------



## edwardje (5. November 2021)

Ich fahre im Winter mein Canyon dude aus Plastik. In 5 Monaten bei 4 x in die Woche fahren bei Schnee und matsch (ich lebe in die ost Alpen) wird es vielleicht 3 x gereinigt und 6x die Kette geschmiert, trotz Salz oder what ever. Das einzige was ich 3 x wechseln muss sind di Bremsklötzen aufgrund der viele höhen meter die ich fahre (zirka 80.000 im Winter). Diese werden gewechselt ohne die Scheiben oder Bremse zu reinigen……..
ich kann keine von Euer Tips bestätigen…….ich fahre bereits seit 19 Jahren so….
Reinigen wird überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getriebesand (5. November 2021)

...ich reinige auch gerne mit kochendem Met...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (5. November 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Eine weitverbreitete Art, Ignorant zu sein, wie auch die Jäger, die mit ihren Tonnen SUVs durch den Wald heizen und Tiere erschießen und dann Leute, die mit dem MTB auf den Wegen radeln beschuldigen, sie würden Tiere erschrecken.


Anderen Menschen Ignoranz unterstellen, aber selbst ignorant zu sein ist irgendwie ein bisschen widersprüchlich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## allmecht (5. November 2021)

getriebesand schrieb:


> ...ich wasche mein Rad mit alter Bremsflüssigkeit....


Du meinst damit hoffentlich Öl und nicht DOT.


----------



## getriebesand (5. November 2021)

allmecht schrieb:


> Du meinst damit hoffentlich Öl und nicht DOT.


...natürlich DOT...


----------



## JensDey (5. November 2021)

getriebesand schrieb:


> ...ich reinige auch gerne mit kochendem Met...


innerlich ganz sicher die beste Lösung


----------



## mathiasfux (5. November 2021)

getriebesand schrieb:


> ...ich reinige auch gerne mit kochendem Mett...


Ich hab das mal für Dich korrigiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbelkalle (5. November 2021)

...in 20 Minuten? Da brat mir doch einer nen Storch. Die Kommentare hier: sehr putzig ;-)


----------



## kurbelkalle (5. November 2021)

getriebesand schrieb:


> ...ich reinige auch gerne mit kochendem Met...


nicht zu vergessen das Leberwurst auch geht. aber nur kalt


----------



## alleyoop (5. November 2021)

Faustregel: Nachm Putzen kommt grundsätzlich immer die schmutzigste Ausfahrt seit langem. Also möglichst selten putzen.


----------



## Z1-AV69 (6. November 2021)

Pro-Tipp: Drehe niemals das Bike nach dem Waschen auf den Kopf.

Beim Waschen kommt gerne mal Wasser in den Rahmen, etwa durch die Leitungseingänge. Wenn man das Bike dann auf den Kopf stellt und nicht sehr aufpasst, läuft das Wasser von innen in den Steuersatz. Der ist von innen nämlich nicht ordentlich gedichtet. Und dann ist er schnell hin.


----------



## jigsor (6. November 2021)

Z1-AV69 schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Drehe niemals das Bike nach dem Waschen auf den Kopf.


Pro-Tipp wäre ja einen Handstand zu lernen. Der Rest erübrigt sich.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. November 2021)

Z1-AV69 schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Drehe niemals das Bike nach dem Waschen auf den Kopf.
> 
> Beim Waschen kommt gerne mal Wasser in den Rahmen, etwa durch die Leitungseingänge. Wenn man das Bike dann auf den Kopf stellt und nicht sehr aufpasst, läuft das Wasser von innen in den Steuersatz. Der ist von innen nämlich nicht ordentlich gedichtet. Und dann ist er schnell hin.


Exakt...und das verrotten kriegste noch nicht einmal mit....


----------



## robzo (6. November 2021)

kurbelkalle schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen das Leberwurst auch geht. aber nur kalt


Das Innere der Leberworscht, ist noch gänzlich unerforscht!





(Dass ich diesen uralten Sponti-Spruch mal wieder aus der Mottenkiste holen durfte - Danke   )


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2021)

Aber wenn man das Steuerrohr mit Leberwurst füllt, dann soll man sogar Räder mit innen verlegten Zügen, am Kopf stehend, waschen können.

G.


----------



## nicobotich (6. November 2021)

MUFC schrieb:


> „Was sind eure Tipps für die richtige Bikepflege?“
> 
> downhill bike: im park abspritzen, gegebenenfalls wird an lappen verwendet, da muss mir aber bocklangweilig sein und ich muss lust darauf haben. zu 99% wird einfach abgespritzt, rad ist danach meistens noch dreckig, aber was solls. wird eh nie wieder sauber.
> 
> ...


Wenn man sein Fahrrad von Anfang an und nach jeder Matschfahrt putzt, dann wird es immer sauber. Wenn man das Putzen aber immer vernachlässigt, und den Dreck in der Kette nie entfernt, dann wird es nie wieder sauber. Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt geputzt zu werden und es gelangt auch kein Wasser in die Lager solange man einen weichen Wasserstrahl benutzt. Ausserdem funktionieren Fahrräder im sauberen Zustand am besten. Meiner Erfahrung nach kann ich sagen, dass dreckige Fahrräder oft am Steuersatz oder Tretlager anfangen zu knacksen, also sollte man auch Hardtails pflegen.
Wenn man sein Fahrrad so lange wie möglich fahren möchte, sollte man es immer putzen wenn es dreckig ist und nicht den Dreck antrocknen lassen.


----------



## pacechris (6. November 2021)

Ich putz mein SchlechtWetterBike über den Winter überhaupt nicht, ausser den Antrieb. Mir ist die Zeit viel zu schade dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2021)

nicobotich schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Fahrrad von Anfang an und nach jeder Matschfahrt putzt, dann wird es immer sauber. Wenn man das Putzen aber immer vernachlässigt, und den Dreck in der Kette nie entfernt, dann wird es nie wieder sauber. Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt geputzt zu werden und es gelangt auch kein Wasser in die Lager solange man einen weichen Wasserstrahl benutzt. Ausserdem funktionieren Fahrräder im sauberen Zustand am besten. Meiner Erfahrung nach kann ich sagen, dass dreckige Fahrräder oft am Steuersatz oder Tretlager anfangen zu knacksen, also sollte man auch Hardtails pflegen.
> Wenn man sein Fahrrad so lange wie möglich fahren möchte, sollte man es immer putzen wenn es dreckig ist und nicht den Dreck antrocknen lassen.



Durch langjährige Tests hab ich bereits das Gegenteil bewiesen 😁

G.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2021)

nicobotich schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Fahrrad von Anfang an und nach jeder Matschfahrt putzt, dann wird es immer sauber. Wenn man das Putzen aber immer vernachlässigt, und den Dreck in der Kette nie entfernt, dann wird es nie wieder sauber. Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt geputzt zu werden und es gelangt auch kein Wasser in die Lager solange man einen weichen Wasserstrahl benutzt. Ausserdem funktionieren Fahrräder im sauberen Zustand am besten. Meiner Erfahrung nach kann ich sagen, dass dreckige Fahrräder oft am Steuersatz oder Tretlager anfangen zu knacksen, also sollte man auch Hardtails pflegen.
> Wenn man sein Fahrrad so lange wie möglich fahren möchte, sollte man es immer putzen wenn es dreckig ist und nicht den Dreck antrocknen lassen.


Mein Bock ist 5 Jahre alt. Der Dreck wurde nur Abgekloppt. Antrieb wurde gepflegt sonst nix. Ab und an mal Wasser wenn es in den Bikekoffer oder ein Auto sollte. 
Kein Knacken, kein kaputtes Lager, kein Nix.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. November 2021)

Hier ist ja wieder was los  geballtes Knowhow (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2021)

Ja. Der Thread ist vor allem für den Spaß!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. November 2021)

Abzuraten ist von Schmiermitteln für die Federelemente, die von außen aufgetragen werden – auch, wenn diese laut Verpackung für Federelemente diverser Hersteller geeignet sind. Sie sorgen nur für eine kurzfristige Schmierung, können im Zweifelsfall die Dichtungen angreifen oder ungünstig mit dem Schmiermittel reagieren.
Ernsthaft!? Ich benutze schon seit Jahren WPL fork lube und bin sehr begeistert davon.


----------



## Pisolelo (6. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Durch langjährige Tests hab ich bereits das Gegenteil bewiesen 😁
> 
> G.


Sorry, aber dann fahren sie einfach nicht viel. Allein schon wenn man Service machen will muss man doch sein Fahrrad putzen(Schrauben nachziehen ,Tretlager reinigen Fetten, Steuersatz, Gabel).


----------



## nicobotich (6. November 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mein Bock ist 5 Jahre alt. Der Dreck wurde nur Abgekloppt. Antrieb wurde gepflegt sonst nix. Ab und an mal Wasser wenn es in den Bikekoffer oder ein Auto sollte.
> Kein Knacken, kein kaputtes Lager, kein Nix.


Ein Fahrrad dass seit 5 Jahren nicht geputzt wurde würde ich gerne mal sehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein ungepflegtes Rad ohne Probleme läuft. Dreck an den Gabel Dichtungen kann zum Beispiel in dass innere der Gabel gelangen wenn man sein Bike nicht putzt, und wenn man an seinem Rad nicht oft service macht (was höchstwahrscheinlich der Fall sein wird, wenn man sein Bike 2 mal im Jahr putzt), dann führt dieser Schmutz zu erhöhter Reibung an der Gabel, was dazu führt, dass sie an feinfühligkeit verliert. 
Wenn ein Fahrrad 5 Jahre lang fast nie geputzt wurde und keine Mängel an performance aufweist, kann es daran liegen dass sie es fast nie oder nur unter leichter Belastung benutzt haben, wenn man aber sein Bike stark belastet, wird man schnell merken, wie wichtig es ist sein Fahrrad zu putzen und zu pflegen.


----------



## JensDey (6. November 2021)

nicobotich schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad dass seit 5 Jahren nicht geputzt wurde würde ich gerne mal sehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein ungepflegtes Rad ohne Probleme läuft.


Putzen und pflegen haben nur das P am Anfang gemeinsam.


----------



## nicobotich (6. November 2021)

alleyoop schrieb:


> Faustregel: Nachm Putzen kommt grundsätzlich immer die schmutzigste Ausfahrt seit langem. Also möglichst selten putzen.


Tipp: 
Man kann auf eine Wiese oder ähnliches gehen, und dann den groben Dreck mithilfe einer alten Trinkflasche abspritzen. Ihre Ausfahrt und ihre Fahrrad wird sich bei ihnen bedanken 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2021)

Ich werf mich weg. Ich werd hier gesiezt. 

Schön das mein Rad wunderbar performed obwohl es noch nie irgendwas anders gesehen hat als einen Lappen um die Kette abzuziehen und dann zu schmieren. Und mal ne Bürste nach dem Fahren um Dreck runterzukommen. Gerne auch einfach mal mit dem Handschuh.

Man darf es ihm garnicht sagen. Nicht dass es dann nicht mehr die -3000 km mit mir im Jahr fährt. Ohne Probleme.

Freut sich vielleicht wirklich ab und an über den Schlauch, aber es ist nicht abhängig davon.  Ist auch nicht abhängig von Reinigungsmitteln, denn es hat noch nie welche gesehen.

Wenn die Gabel gewartet werden will wird sie halt ausgebaut und vor der Wartung sauber gemacht.

Mit gescheiten Lagern (Reset) braucht man, wenn man nicht tot putzt auch nicht alle Nase lang neu abschmieren. Und wenn doch, putze ich dazu definitiv nicht das ganze Rad.

Aber putzt mal schön. Ich fahr lieber. Und hol noch mehr Popcorn.


----------



## mathiasfux (7. November 2021)

Man kann offensichtlich (1) Fahrrad fahren und (2) Ratt fahr'n.

(1) ist eigentlich mehr das Lesen von Manuals, Tests, Geometrietabellen, Lifestyle-Artikeln, gucken von Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitungen, How-To-Dos, Epic-Bike-Builds, Pro-Tipps, Amateur-Tipps, Interviews, studieren chemischer Analysen von Schmier- Putz- Veredlungs- und sonstigen Mitteln, gegenüberstellen von Wirkungsweisen unterschiedlicher Ketten- Gabel- Tretlager- Steuerlager- Ölen und Fetten, Erstellen von Excel-Tabellen, Teilewiegen und am Ende das Konstruieren eines theoretischen Konstrukts und darüber komromisslos sprechen.

(2) ist Ratt fahr'n.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2021)

Pisolelo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann fahren sie einfach nicht viel. Allein schon wenn man Service machen will muss man doch sein Fahrrad putzen(Schrauben nachziehen ,Tretlager reinigen Fetten, Steuersatz, Gabel).



Der war gut, was auch immer viel heißt 
Glaub wir fahren nur anders, ich bin kaum auf der Straße unterwegs. Deswegen auch kein aggressiver Schmutz.
Dazu fahre ich Getriebe und Riemen und mein Rad hat noch nie irgendein Putzmittel gesehen....und hat jetzt schon über 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Und wenns mal wo geknarzt hat, dann wird halt diese Stelle mal untersucht und entknarzt. Bisher aber nur Sattel und Riemenspanner.
Gute Teile brauchen wenig zuwendung und funktionieren dennoch sehr lang.

G.


----------



## alleyoop (7. November 2021)

nicobotich schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Man kann auf eine Wiese oder ähnliches gehen, und dann den groben Dreck mithilfe einer alten Trinkflasche abspritzen. Ihre Ausfahrt und ihre Fahrrad wird sich bei ihnen bedanken 😉



Kann glücklicherweise auf einen Gartenschlauch zurückgreifen. Reicht in "99%" der Fälle!


----------



## allmecht (7. November 2021)

nicobotich schrieb:


> Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt geputzt zu werden und es gelangt auch kein Wasser in die Lager solange man einen weichen Wasserstrahl benutzt.


Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt gefahren zu werden und nicht um geputzt zu werden. Es ist ja schließlich ein Fahr-Rad und kein Putz-Rad.

BTW. Wasser, Ballistol, zwei Lappen. Mehr brauchts gar net um ein Rad in Schuß zu halten, auch im Winter nicht


----------



## JensDey (7. November 2021)

Schöne teure Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt geputzt zu werden. 🧐 
😝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (7. November 2021)

Dreck trocknen lassen und anschließend abkehren. Antrieb alle 2, 3  Touren reinigen. Gabel, Vario und ggf. Dämpfer nach jeder Fahrt reinigen. 
Die ständigen Duschen schaden mehr als sie nützen. Lager sterben fast immer durch Wasser. 
Und der größte Vorteil: Man hat mehr Zeit zum Radfahren.


----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza (8. November 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch mit  den Tuechern und modernen Hilfsmitteln. Gscheits Autowachs und zum reinigen warnes Duschwassser und Seife (hab eine Duschwanne nur für Bikesachen) reicht aus.
> 
> Und schuetzt auch die Rollenkette



Ihr nehmt euren Hobel auch mit unter die Dusche? Puh, und ich dachte schon ich wäre der Einzige!


----------



## CarbonClemens (8. November 2021)

Guter Artikel.
Wobei auch ein Besuch beim Waschelefant zum Abschluss einer Tour meinem Bike noch nie geschadet hat, solange man eben auf gewisse Stellen achtet.

Weniger ist oft mehr und die meisten überteuerten Reinigungsmittel sind durch günstigere Hausmittel zu ersetzen.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. November 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Guter Artikel.
> Wobei auch ein Besuch beim Waschelefant zum Abschluss einer Tour meinem Bike noch nie geschadet hat, solange man eben auf gewisse Stellen achtet.
> 
> Weniger ist oft mehr und die meisten überteuerten Reinigungsmittel sind durch günstigere Hausmittel zu ersetzen.


Ist halt häufig net so sinnvoll. Wärst net der erste der mit Geschirrspüler sein Radl dem Rost überlässt 😄


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. November 2021)

mswob schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> Die Allzwecktücher von DM sind meiner Meinung nach super!
> Jetzt werde ich keine Freunde bekommen, aber 10 Liter Wasser zu versprühen ist auch nicht umweltneutral.



Und die Produktion von den Tüchern verbraucht wohl kein Wasser? Oder vielleicht doch?

Wie hoch stehen die Chancen dass deine Tüchlein (neben dem Chemie- und Ressourcenverbrauch) mit weniger als 10L Wasser produziert wurden?



*



			Virtuelles Wasser
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> ist die gesamte Wassermenge, die bei der Herstellung eines Produkts in allen Herstellungsschritten benötigt wird.





> The water footprint of a product is the amount of water that is consumed and polluted in all processing stages of its production.







__





						Product water footprint
					

The Water Footprint Network's Global Water Footprint Standard enables us to compare our water footprints using a shared language by laying out the internationally accepted methodology for conducting a Water Footprint Assessment. The Water Footprint Assessment Tool implements this scientifically...




					waterfootprint.org
				












						Was ist virtuelles Wasser?
					

Alles zum virtuellen Wasser und wie Sie Ihren Verbrauch verringern können.




					www.regenwald-schuetzen.org
				












						Deshalb sollten Sie auf Klopapier und Feuchttücher verzichten
					

Klopapier und Feuchttücher mögen zwar ein sauberes Gefühl hinterlassen, nach der Benutzung steht den Produkten jedoch ein schmutziger Weg bevor. Warum Sie auf Alternativen zurückgreifen sollten.




					tga.at
				












						Water Footprint | TAUW
					






					www.tauw.de
				





Beispiel:








						Fakten: So viel Wasser schlucken diese Produkte
					

Wer am Morgen eine Tasse Kaffee trinkt, „sündigt“ nicht nur in Sachen Koffein. Denn bis Kaffee in die Tasse gelangt, werden bei der Produktion 140 Liter




					rp-online.de
				





> *Produkt:*Baumwoll-Shirt
> *Wasserverbrauch bei Herstellung:* 2700 Liter


Ganz knapp über 10l.


----------



## oneeasy (8. November 2021)

verstehe nicht das man Leute immer überzeugen will????? soll doch jeder machen wie er will......... ich bin mehr der Putzfraktion zugeordnet... na und? Andere schaukeln sich die Eier auf der Couch ich mach das Bike sauber und? Ist doch völlig egal.... und wenn die Lager vom "vielen Wasser" kaputt gehen ... Pech.
Mache mein Auto auch nicht jeden Samstag sauber und andere polieren sich jede Woche den Lack dünner. Soll mir auch recht sein


----------



## S-H-A (8. November 2021)

oneeasy schrieb:


> verstehe nicht das man Leute immer überzeugen will????? soll doch jeder machen wie er will......... ich bin mehr der Putzfraktion zugeordnet... na und? Andere schaukeln sich die Eier auf der Couch ich mach das Bike sauber und? Ist doch völlig egal.... und wenn die Lager vom "vielen Wasser" kaputt gehen ... Pech.
> Mache mein Auto auch nicht jeden Samstag sauber und andere polieren sich jede Woche den Lack dünner. Soll mir auch recht sein


Wer will hier wen überzeugen? Hier haben Leute nur ihre Meinung gesagt. Genau wie du jetzt. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## JensDey (8. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?


Weil viele hier nicht in der Lage sind *wertfrei *ihre Meinung zu äußern.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. November 2021)

Hey. Das hier ist der beste Thread um Spaß zu haben und jetzt kommt Ihr und wollt einem das verderben?


----------



## mswob (8. November 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und die Produktion von den Tüchern verbraucht wohl kein Wasser? Oder vielleicht doch?
> 
> Wie hoch stehen die Chancen dass deine Tüchlein (neben dem Chemie- und Ressourcenverbrauch) mit weniger als 10L Wasser produziert wurden?


Ich bin ja kein Träumer und weiss dass es nicht der optimalste Weg ist!
Dennoch bevorzuge ich diese Variante da mein unbehandeltes Aluminium nach 11 Monaten immer noch so glänzt wie am ersten Tag, was am Bike von einem Kumpel anders aussieht, obwohl jünger.
Flüssige Chemie die ebenfalls in Idealfall nur mit Handschuhen verarbeitet wird, kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Dafür spare ich 95% an sonstigen Abfall und Verpackungen... 
Egal ob man links, recht oder geradeaus geht, Fussspuren hinterlassen wir alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (8. November 2021)

Mir reicht Wasser und so ne Bürste aus einem der 1€ Wühlregale im Supermarkt. Aber danke!


----------



## danimaniac (8. November 2021)

also ich mache es auf jeden Fall am Allerbesten mit kleinstem Fußabdruck, ganz wertfrei mal so geäußert.
oder stimmt das gar nicht?


----------



## oneeasy (8. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wer will hier wen überzeugen? Hier haben Leute nur ihre Meinung gesagt. Genau wie du jetzt. Wo ist das Problem?


Eben nicht, wenn du mal genau lesen würdest.


----------



## S-H-A (8. November 2021)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Eben nicht, wenn du mal genau lesen würdest.


Ich lese hier nicht, um Haare in der Suppe zu finden.


----------



## oneeasy (9. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nicht, um Haare in der Suppe zu finden.


ist klar....


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nicht, um Haare in der Suppe zu finden.


Dann benutzt du ganz offensichtlich das Forum falsch, gerade im News-Bereich.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. November 2021)

Dreck ist meine Trophäe....
Nur der Antrieb und die Forke erhalten viel Liebe....


----------



## JensDey (9. November 2021)

1 Tube Schlamm-Spray fürs SUV


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> 1 Tube Schlamm-Spray fürs SUV



Hab ich SUV und Schlammspray gehört 
Wir benutzen immer die großen Bauschaumschlammdosen 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (9. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich SUV und Schlammspray gehört
> Wir benutzen immer die großen Bauschaumschlammdosen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1369708
> ...


Ok, dafür würde ich vielleicht doch mal kurz den Gartenschlauch bemühen.


----------



## Tony- (9. November 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> 1 Tube Schlamm-Spray fürs SUV


Armatür! gibt längst Service für


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich SUV und Schlammspray gehört
> Wir benutzen immer die großen Bauschaumschlammdosen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1369708
> ...


Na, abgelegt oder auf dem Rückweg vom Töpferei-Selbsterfahrungskurs? 

Hab neulich mit einem gequatscht, der das Rad nur in der Wohnung lagern kann, da ist nach jeder Fahrt volles MucOff-Programm inkl. Hochdruckreiniger angesagt - die Lager waren komischweise nach nem halben Jahr nach Neukauf (!) durch.
Kommt halt immer auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten (und natürlich die Anwendung) an, belasse es selbst aber auch beim Antriebservice und dem Sauberhalten der Fahrwerks-Laufflächen.


----------



## mswob (9. November 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Armatür! gibt längst Service für
> Anhang anzeigen 1369716


Endlich mal einer der mich versteht


----------



## JensDey (9. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich SUV und Schlammspray gehört
> Wir benutzen immer die großen Bauschaumschlammdosen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1369708
> ...


Bei dem Sonnenschein glaubt auch niemand, dass es nicht gefakt ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ok, dafür würde ich vielleicht doch mal kurz den Gartenschlauch bemühen.



Ja logisch, man muß ja die Anziehsachen auch wieder sauber bringen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (9. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja logisch, man muß ja die Anziehsachen auch wieder sauber bringen
> 
> G.


Genau das war mein Gedanke. Wusste, du verstehst das richtig. Sonst geht die teure Waschmaschine dahin.


----------



## BigMaaaac (9. November 2021)

gibt eig wenig Dinge in der Natur, die man nicht mit reinem Wasser anlösen könnte.


Baumharz doof,
Naturteer, kenn hier kein See in der Nähe,
Walfett oä, schließ ich im Weserbergand mal aus
Blut, kann sich ins Metall fressen

also nach leichtem Abspülen via Gartenschlauch und anschießendem Ablüften könnt ich dett bike ins Wohnzimmer stellen ( unter Mordandrohung meiner Frau  ☝️ )


----------



## Pisolelo (9. November 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> gibt eig wenig Dinge in der Natur, die man nicht mit reinem Wasser anlösen könnte.
> 
> 
> Baumharz doof,
> ...


hast du schonmal ein Putzmittel getestet?


----------



## BigMaaaac (9. November 2021)

fürs Fahrrad ?!

nur wenn garnix geht,
oder es technisch notwendig ist.
aber WaldSchlamm geht auch ohne wech.


----------



## Black-Under (10. November 2021)

Geheimtipp wenn es denn unbedingt ein Reiniger sein muss:
Schmierseife.
Billig, biolog. abbaubar und auch in Bio zu bekommen.

Das ganze teure Spezial Zeug ist nicht besser.


----------



## JensDey (11. November 2021)

Ich habe im Werkstattkeller eine Sprühflasche mit einem Gemisch aus Flüssigwaschmittel (weil es grad in der Nähe war) und Wasser. Das kommt dann zum Einsatz, wenn ich mal was fettlösliches brauche.
Ist auch ganz praktisch, um mal schnell die Flossen wieder sauberer zubekommen one den Raum zu verlassen. Kombination mit Spüli wäre bestimmt passender.


----------



## hanseltrans (11. November 2021)

hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das es besser und ist, das Reinigungsmittel auf die Waschbürste, nicht auf das Bike zu sprühen! geht schneller und ist wesentlich sparsamer.


----------



## The_Ridge (12. November 2021)

allmecht schrieb:


> Fahrräder sind dafür ausgelegt gefahren zu werden und nicht um geputzt zu werden. Es ist ja schließlich ein Fahr-Rad und kein Putz-Rad.
> 
> BTW. Wasser, Ballistol, zwei Lappen. Mehr brauchts gar net um ein Rad in Schuß zu halten, auch im Winter nicht


Wo kommt denn Ballistol ran beim Ratt?

tiktokviralhipster kaufen extra nichtselbst reinigende reifen um samstagmorgen des deutschen (mann?)liebste nebenbeschäftigung nachzugehen... heiligsblechle!


----------



## dasK (10. November 2022)

Liebes Spaghettimonster, wir beten zu dir, dass nicht auch noch dieser aufgewärmte Thread zu würdelosen Diskussion über den Sinn der menschlichen Existenz, Nachhaltigkeit und Gravelbikes wird. Wir möchten in Frieden lesen und kommentieren. 
Ramen.


----------



## Scili (10. November 2022)

Genau mein Humor.
Geeignete Stelle im Garten suchen und nur bio- Reiniger benutzen, um damit das Öl der Kette abzuwaschen ^^
Das mit Jacke anziehen um nicht auszukühlen klingt zwar simpel aber ist durchaus ein guter Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2022)

Ups, das Thema gibt es schon seit Jahren- nie gesehen:

Zwei Dinge finde ich im Bericht nicht so richtig dargestellt:

1.  Will man die Kette mit einem extra Kettereiniger säubern, sollte man damit beginnen, nicht erst das Rad mit einem Wasserstrahl vorreinigen. Der Kettenreiniger verliert seine Reinigungskraft, sobald er mit Wasser in Verbindung kommt. Trägt man ihn auf die nasse Kette auf, ist er so gut wie wirkungslos.

2. Verwendet man Kettenreiniger, empfehle ich die Bremsbeläge rauszunehmen (das geht meist sogar ohne das Rad auszubauen). Andernfalls hat man später das Kettenöl (und wenn es nur Schmier ist) auf den Belägen. Und die mögen das nicht.


----------



## JensDey (10. November 2022)

dasK schrieb:


> würdelosen Diskussion


du hast gerufen? 😉


----------



## fone (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2. Verwendet man Kettenreiniger, empfehle ich die Bremsbeläge rauszunehmen (das geht meist sogar ohne das Rad auszubauen). Andernfalls hat man später das Kettenöl (und wenn es nur Schmier ist) auf den Belägen. Und die mögen das nicht.


Ich putze mein Rad ja nicht oft, Dienstag seit >1 Jahr mal wieder abgespült weil Hundekacke im Spiel war.
Aber wie bekommt man Kettenöl auf die Bremsbeläge? Wegen dem Kettenreiniger, der das Öl löst?

Ab einem gewissen Grad wird das Rad nicht mehr dreckiger. Matsch fällt ab wenn er trocken ist. Nach einer Schlammschlacht natürlich den Wasserschlauch rausholen. Hier und da ein bisserl Öl. Ja.


----------



## lonleyrider (10. November 2022)

Ich benutze F100 Reiniger. Habe aber den Eindruck, das die Rahmenfarbe dadurch verblasst ist!


----------



## GG71 (10. November 2022)

dasK schrieb:


> Liebes Spaghettimonster, wir beten zu dir, dass nicht auch noch dieser aufgewärmte Thread zu würdelosen Diskussion über den Sinn der menschlichen Existenz, Nachhaltigkeit und Gravelbikes wird. Wir möchten in Frieden lesen und kommentieren.
> Ramen.


Na ja,
dann diskutieren wir besser über umweltgerechte Schraubensicherungen. 


Thomas schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bike löst sich immer die Schraube, die die linke Kurbel hält ???. Kann mir jemand einen guten Schraubensicherungslack empfehlen (ich habe UHU probiert, der war nix) Danke Tom


Zeit ist reif, die Frage endlich zu klären.


----------



## fone (10. November 2022)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich benutze F100 Reiniger. Habe aber den Eindruck, das die Rahmenfarbe dadurch verblasst ist!


Hab ich auch mal gekauft. Keinen Unterschied zu irgendeiner anderen Methode festgestellt.
Aufsprühen - einwirken lassen - abspülen, liefert bei keinem Mittel ein Hochglanz-Ergebnis. Lappen muss immer ran wenn's fürs Foto schön sein soll. Dann reicht auch oft Wasser.


----------



## DeluXer (10. November 2022)

Spüli und warmes Wasser beste.


----------



## federwech (10. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Spüli und warmes Wasser beste.


Als Schraubensicherung?!?!?!


----------



## Scili (10. November 2022)

Ich hatte ja dieses Jahr das 50 EUR Starterset von Neatflow gewonnen und es mal so vor 2-3 Wochen getestet.
Hmm... also ich muss sagen, als Bikereiniger tut es auch Frosch Neutralreiniger und n bisschen warmes Wasser mit Bürste.
Konnte keine Vorteile dieses fancy Reinigers feststellen.

Kettenreiniger konnt ich noch nicht testen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass man den nur im Notfall benutzen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasK (10. November 2022)

federwech schrieb:


> Als Schraubensicherung?!?!?!


Neee! Wenn's mal wieder nicht so richtig flutscht..... also... na du weißt schon.....


----------



## lesoudeur (10. November 2022)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Muc-Off contains some aggressive salt and will attack untreated raw ramen. Dishwashing liquid and warm water are not Enduro, but they have worked for me for over 25 years. Rinse with a garden hose without a sharp jet, done.


Dishwashing liquid also contains salt. Not advocating Rip(Muc)-Off though.


----------



## polo (10. November 2022)

muc-off on ramen


----------



## Blue Rabbit (10. November 2022)

Wenn ein Bike im Streusalz (auch auf dem Radlanhänger), oder am Meeresstrand gefahren wird, grenzt das schon an vorsätzliche Sachbeschädigung.
Ich nehme nur Wasser und Bürste wenn ich mal Lust auf Bikeputzen habe, was vielleicht einmal im Jahr vorkommt, oder ausnahmsweise nach einer Schlammschlacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich putze mein Rad ja nicht oft, Dienstag seit >1 Jahr mal wieder abgespült weil Hundekacke im Spiel war.
> Aber wie bekommt man Kettenöl auf die Bremsbeläge? Wegen dem Kettenreiniger, der das Öl löst?
> 
> Ab einem gewissen Grad wird das Rad nicht mehr dreckiger. Matsch fällt ab wenn er trocken ist. Nach einer Schlammschlacht natürlich den Wasserschlauch rausholen. Hier und da ein bisserl Öl. Ja.


Ich meinte bei der Verwendung von Kettenreiniger.
So einfach beim Schlauchdrüberhalten lasse ich sie drin.


----------



## Danimal (10. November 2022)

Reinigungs-Chemie hat am Fahrrad nix zu suchen. Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (10. November 2022)

Puuh!
…auch wenn’s irgendwo bestimmt angemerkt wurde: diesen extra-einzeln-verpackt-Putz-Tücher-Müll auch noch prominent auf+von mtb-news mit Foto 18 zu bewerben ist echt daneben. — Schade!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja dieses Jahr das 50 EUR Starterset von Neatflow gewonnen und es mal so vor 2-3 Wochen getestet.
> Hmm... also ich muss sagen, als Bikereiniger tut es auch Frosch Neutralreiniger und n bisschen warmes Wasser mit Bürste.
> Konnte keine Vorteile dieses fancy Reinigers feststellen.
> 
> Kettenreiniger konnt ich noch nicht testen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass man den nur im Notfall benutzen sollte.


Ich nehem einfaches Spüli.
Für die Kette nehme ich Kaltreiniger, die parfümierten und überteuerten Bikereiniger kaufe ich nicht.


----------



## Scili (10. November 2022)

Achso: Und wenn ich mal putze, dann auch richtig. Speichen, Felgen und Kurbel innen.
DANN macht das Ergebnis auch Spass am Ende.


----------



## GG71 (10. November 2022)

Putzen?
Gabs da nicht mal son Vorschlag mit der Spülmaschine?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2022)

GG71 schrieb:


> Putzen?
> Gabs da nicht mal son Vorschlag mit der Spülmaschine?


Wenn da die Klobrille ist, passt kein Bike mehr dazu...


----------



## lesoudeur (10. November 2022)

A business opportunity for the budding entrepreneur or illegal immigrant, a bike hand wash centre...a service for the time-starved middle class biker.


----------



## cjbffm (10. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommt man Kettenöl auf die Bremsbeläge?


Indem das Öl auf die andere Seite des Rahmens hüpft. - Noch nie von der Sprungkraft von Kettenöl gehört?


----------



## kyburger (10. November 2022)

Für mich gibt es nur noch Wachs. Wenn die Kette damit einmal präpariert ist, spart man sich dauerhaft eine Menge Sauerei und Reiniger. 
Bikereiniger und Rahmenschön gibt es fast nur noch zum Frühjahrsputz. Außer Standrohren sehe ich nichts am Rad, wo es mehr als den Wasserdruck braucht, damit die Funktion gegeben bleibt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Indem das Öl auf die andere Seite des Rahmens hüpft. - Noch nie von der Sprungkraft von Kettenöl gehört?


Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob sich manche User absichtlich dumm stellen?
Sobald du den Kettenreiniger mit dem Wasserstrahl runterrotzt, landet der Kram doch auf der Scheibe und den Belägen. Schau dir einfach mal die Scheibe nach einer solchen Reinigung an.

Kannst natürlich auch im Bremsenforum ein neues Thema zu "quietschenden Bremsen" aufmachen....


----------



## Samun (10. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Achso: Und wenn ich mal putze, dann auch richtig. Speichen, Felgen und Kurbel innen.
> DANN macht das Ergebnis auch Spass am Ende.


wenn Du schon genderst dann korrekt... Kurbel:innen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (10. November 2022)

Samun schrieb:


> wenn Du schon änderst


Wollt mich eigentlich nicht ändern


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2022)

Ich wasche immer nur nachts, bei Night Rides, an irgendwelchen Tiertränken. Habe mir extra eine Waschlupine als Drittlampe geholt. Da ich Riemen fahre läuft auch kein Öl in die Tränke.

G.


----------



## Samun (10. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Wollt mich eigentlich nicht ändern


Rechtschreibkontrolle... die mag mich nicht ;-)


----------



## JensDey (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob sich manche User absichtlich dumm stellen?


+1


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sobald du den Kettenreiniger mit dem Wasserstrahl runterrotzt, landet der Kram doch auf der Scheibe und den Belägen.


Aber jetzt wird es Tag. Danke.


----------



## cjbffm (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob sich manche User absichtlich dumm stellen?
> Sobald du den Kettenreiniger mit dem Wasserstrahl runterrotzt, landet der Kram doch auf der Scheibe und den Belägen. Schau dir einfach mal die Scheibe nach einer solchen Reinigung an.


Ich glaube, der einzige, der sich hier dumm (an-)stellt bist Du, wenn Du einen Gartenschlauch zu greifen bekommst. 

Kleiner Tip: Du kannst den Wasserdruck variieren, Du kannst - eine Düse vorausgesetzt - zwischen Vollstrahl oder Sprühen wählen und Du kannst sogar (das ist jetzt aber wirklich ein Geheimtip, den Du bitte niemand anderem verrätst) Du kannst sogar um das Rad herumgehen und es aus tausend verschiedenen Richtungen mit Wasser traktieren. 

Üb' nochmal, Du lernst das!


----------



## LetzRoll (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob sich manche User absichtlich dumm stellen?
> Sobald du den Kettenreiniger mit dem Wasserstrahl runterrotzt, landet der Kram doch auf der Scheibe und den Belägen.



Ja, damit das passiert und meine Bremscheibe richtig geölt wird, stelle ich den Wasserstrahl auf "volle Kraft". Und Ziele immer aus Richtung der Kette in Richtung Bremsscheibe. 
Ich bin ja für Nachhaltigkeit - kein Tropfen Schmierung soll verschwendet werden. 

Und jetzt ernsthaft:
schaffs seit geraumer Zeit dass das nicht mehr passiert.
Was mache ich falsch? 🤔


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der einzige, der sich hier dumm (an-)stellt bist Du, wenn Du einen Gartenschlauch zu greifen bekommst.
> 
> Kleiner Tip: Du kannst den Wasserdruck variieren, Du kannst - eine Düse vorausgesetzt - zwischen Vollstrahl oder Sprühen wählen und Du kannst sogar (das ist jetzt aber wirklich ein Geheimtip, den Du bitte niemand anderem verrätst) Du kannst sogar um das Rad herumgehen und es aus tausend verschiedenen Richtungen mit Wasser traktieren.
> 
> Üb' nochmal, Du lernst das!


Danke, ich werde mal an der Düse drehen- während du dich um deinen geistigen Mittelstahl kümmerst.


----------



## Freischneider (10. November 2022)

Ich will mir dazu einen Mitteldruckreiniger von Worx kaufen. Es gibt den WG629, der hat 6,5 bar und 22 bar. 
Oder den WG630 der hat 15 bar und 22 bar. 
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher wegen der Drücke. Was ist wohl die bessere Wahl. Was sind eure Erfahrungen bei welchem Druck.


----------



## JensDey (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde mal an der Düse drehen- während du dich um deinen geistigen Mittelstahl kümmerst.


Ach komm, man muss auch einstecken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde mal an der Düse drehen- während du dich um deinen geistigen Mittelstahl kümmerst.


Vollstrahl sollte das sicher heißen. Etwas anderes kann ich dir leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## fone (10. November 2022)

Ihr Dödel! 🤣


----------



## tonnenmeter (10. November 2022)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Ich will mir dazu einen Mitteldruckreiniger von Worx kaufen. Es gibt den WG629, der hat 6,5 bar und 22 bar.
> Oder den WG630 der hat 15 bar und 22 bar.
> Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher wegen der Drücke. Was ist wohl die bessere Wahl. Was sind eure Erfahrungen bei welchem Druck.


Ich putze nur mit einem Gloria Profiline Sprüher und bin da meistens in einem Bereich von 2-4 bar unterwegs, das reicht absolut um alles sauber zu kriegen. Denke 15 bar wären mir viel zu viel.


----------



## modisaster (10. November 2022)

Wirklich gründlich wird es nur, wenn man alles zerlegt und in den Ultraschallreiniger gibt ... der Rest ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch


----------



## GG71 (10. November 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn da die Klobrille ist, passt kein Bike mehr dazu...


Es waren IMHO die Schuhe aber Dein Idee mit der Klobrille ist auch gut


----------



## LetzRoll (10. November 2022)

tonnenmeter schrieb:


> Ich putze nur mit einem Gloria Profiline Sprüher und bin da meistens in einem Bereich von 2-4 bar unterwegs, das reicht absolut um alles sauber zu kriegen. Denke 15 bar wären mir viel zu viel.



Hab die Gloria Prima 3 (3bar). Finde es dauert ewig weil der Strahl so klein ist. Und gerade wenn man das Bike im Auto transportiert und vorher im Schlamm gefahren ist, ist das echt ne heiden Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonnenmeter (10. November 2022)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Hab die Gloria Prima 3 (3bar). Finde es dauert ewig weil der Strahl so klein ist. Und gerade wenn man das Bike im Auto transportiert und vorher im Schlamm gefahren ist, ist das echt ne heiden Arbeit.


Bei mir war eine Düse drauf die breit fächert, die finde ich eigentlich ausreichend. Da ist das Gröbste in ein paar Minuten weg.
Hatte auch erst nach einem Akkugerät geschaut, weil wir an unserem Wäscheplatz kein Wasser/ Strom haben, aber hab dann das bisschen Komfort doch lieber eingetauscht um nicht noch einen Akku hier rumfliegen zu haben.


----------



## aspreti (10. November 2022)

Annalena (Baerbock) bringt mit einem der Regierungsflieger Steffi (Lemke) und Robert (Habeck) zu mir. Steffi schäumt, mit einem Tropfen Pril, ein, Robert checkt mit Daumen mal _π_ den Wasserverbrauch, ich brüste mit Wurzelbürste den Schlamm ab. Annalena kümmert sich um die maulenden Nachbarn, wg. Kettenöl. Steffi kontrolliert den Ph-Wert am Boden. Robert dreht das Wasser ab und trocknet den Rahmen mit 20 Euroscheinen. Nach 20 Minuten steigen alle in den Flieger und weg sind sie.
Kein Muc-Off, kein Accu-Reiniger, kein Ballisto, kein Sonax, das brauchts nicht.


----------



## adsiebenaz (10. November 2022)

aspreti schrieb:


> Annalena (Baerbock) bringt mit einem der Regierungsflieger Steffi (Lemke) und Robert (Habeck) zu mir. Steffi schäumt, mit einem Tropfen Pril, ein, Robert checkt mit Daumen mal _π_ den Wasserverbrauch, ich brüste mit Wurzelbürste den Schlamm ab. Annalena kümmert sich um die maulenden Nachbarn, wg. Kettenöl. Steffi kontrolliert den Ph-Wert am Boden. Robert dreht das Wasser ab und trocknet den Rahmen mit 20 Euroscheinen. Nach 20 Minuten steigen alle in den Flieger und weg sind sie.
> Kein Muc-Off, kein Accu-Reiniger, kein Ballisto, kein Sonax, das brauchts nicht.



ü50 whatsappgruppe schon durchgespielt?


----------



## dasK (10. November 2022)

aspreti schrieb:


> ich brüste


Ich auch. Locker A-Körbchen. Aber ich will wieder abnehmen.


----------



## jk72 (11. November 2022)

An meine Bikes kommt nur Wasser und Nivea. 

Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch und wenn Nivea gerade aus, dann halt Kettenöl (Kette) und Brunox/Balistol an die Schaltwerksgelenke. Sanftes Streicheln mit einem weichen Lappen und die Stahlröhrchen glänzen wieder, wie am ersten Tag unserer Liebe. 

Spezielle Reinigungsmittel? Fehlanzeige. 
Alle halbe Jahr mal ein wenig Spülmittel (von Frosch 🐸) und hin und wieder ein bisse Autowachs. 

Schont Umwelt und Geldbeutel. 

Winter, Du kannst kommen.


----------



## schabadabadu (11. November 2022)

was kommt hier als nächstes wie Frau&Mann sich die Schuhe richtig zubinden sollen...


----------



## GG71 (11. November 2022)

schabadabadu schrieb:


> was kommt hier als nächstes wie Frau&Mann sich die Schuhe richtig zubinden sollen...


Das gips bestimmt auch schon, SuFu mit BOA füttern liefert bestimmt Boah zu Tage


----------



## fone (11. November 2022)

schabadabadu schrieb:


> was kommt hier als nächstes wie Frau&Mann sich die Schuhe richtig zubinden sollen...











						Sneaker richtig schnüren - Sneakerrelease.de
					

Sneaker richtig schnüren ist einfach mit unseren Anleitungen. Wir haben für euch die 7 freshesten Styles zusammengetragen. Hier erfahrt ihr mehr!




					sneakerrelease.de
				




Bitte gerne.


----------



## cjbffm (11. November 2022)

Hat jemand von euch einen Tip dafür, wie und wo man sein Rad an der Tankstelle oder bei einer Autowaschstation waschen kann?? - Ich kenne mich darin nämlich überhaupt nicht aus.
.


----------



## GG71 (11. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich *darin* nämlich überhaupt nicht aus.
> .


Darin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoxBiker (11. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Tip dafür, wie und wo man sein Rad an der Tankstelle oder bei einer Autowaschstation waschen kann?? - Ich kenne mich darin nämlich überhaupt nicht aus.
> .


Bei Waschstationen gibt es so Boxen mit Hochdruckreinigern, die per Münz-Token, welche man natürlich vorher einlösen muss, betrieben werden. Damit darf man natürlich nicht rücksichtslos draufhalten. Also Tokens kaufen, in die Box gehen, Token einwerfen, Fahrrad mit Hochdruckreiniger zerstören, Profit.
An Tankstellen gibt es sowas glaube ich nicht, da das zu sehr auf Autos ausgelegt ist.


----------



## cjbffm (11. November 2022)

Gibts bei diesen Stationen auch normale Wasserschläuche oder Hochdruckreiniger, bei denen man den Druck einstellen / verringern kann? 
.


----------



## BoxBiker (11. November 2022)

War schon lange in keiner mehr, aber meines Wissens gibt es durchaus Bürstenaufsätze oder ähnliches. Da musst vielleicht einfach mal scouten in Deiner Umgebung.


----------



## Diddo (11. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Gibts bei diesen Stationen auch normale Wasserschläuche oder Hochdruckreiniger, bei denen man den Druck einstellen / verringern kann?
> .


Die aktuellen Versionen haben Hochdruckreiniger, Bürste und ne Schaumlanze. Ein Fahrrad würde ich damit eher nicht reinigen (wollen). Aber meist sprüht es sanft aus der Hochdrucklanze wenn man nicht den Hebel dran drückt


----------



## Zapp83 (11. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Tip dafür, wie und wo man sein Rad an der Tankstelle oder bei einer Autowaschstation waschen kann?? - Ich kenne mich darin nämlich überhaupt nicht aus.
> .


Eimer mit Wasser, Bissen spüli (Öko), Bürste, Gartenschlauch und Lappen - mehr braucht kein Mensch… und kaputt macht man damit dann auch nichts.


----------



## Scili (11. November 2022)

Hochdruckreiniger geht schon. Mit Distanz.
Dann aber das Bike gut festzurren. Sonst pustet man es einfach um.

Würd ich aber trotzdem nicht machen.
Kann aber verstehen, dass man Alternativen sucht, wenn es zu Hause mangels Möglichkeiten / eigenem Schlauch nicht geht.


----------



## JensDey (11. November 2022)

Und ich dachte immer, ich bin der größte Trottel in Bezug auf "über jedes Stöckchen springen".


----------



## Deleted 615890 (11. November 2022)

Haha, ihr armseligen Putzfreaks.

20min Putzen, da müßte ich im Herbst/Winter nach jeder Fahrt im Trockenraum die Kiste abstrahlen - da gibt es wahrlich besseres…


----------



## tonnenmeter (11. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Tip dafür, wie und wo man sein Rad an der Tankstelle oder bei einer Autowaschstation waschen kann?? - Ich kenne mich darin nämlich überhaupt nicht aus.
> .


An der Zapfsäule, das sollte auch die härtesten Verschmutzungen gut lösen. 
Aber aufgepasst, Tankstellenwärter hassen diesen Trick🤫


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walkingsucks (11. November 2022)

vor allem 20 Minuten - machen die ne Doktorarbeit draus oder wie erklärt sich das


----------



## LetzRoll (11. November 2022)

KWW schrieb:


> ... da müßte ich im Herbst/Winter nach jeder Fahrt im Trockenraum die Kiste abstrahlen



Selber schuld wer bei nassen Bedingungen biken geht. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Deleted 615890 (11. November 2022)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Selber schuld wer bei nassen Bedingungen biken geht. 🤷‍♀️


Entschuldige die Dame, aber weder mir noch meinem Rad macht eine Tour im Herbst was aus.


----------



## JensDey (11. November 2022)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> vor allem 20 Minuten - machen die ne Doktorarbeit draus oder wie erklärt sich das


Professionals would call it Best Practise!


----------



## JensDey (11. November 2022)

KWW schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Dame, aber weder mir noch meinem Rad macht eine Tour im Herbst was aus.


Ein Nicht-Argument mit einem Nicht-Argument beantwortet. Ich ahne, wo das hinführt:


dasK schrieb:


> würdelosen Diskussion


Aber so leicht kriegt ihr mich nicht. 😉


----------



## Andy_29 (11. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger geht schon. Mit Distanz.


Und wenn man nicht aufpasst, landet das Kettenöl auf der Breme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ein Nicht-Argument mit einem Nicht-Argument beantwortet. Ich ahne, wo das hinführt:



Das war doch gar kein Nichtargument gegen ein Nichtargument. Letz Roll hat nur nicht richtig verstanden was KWW´s ansinnen ist. Zumindest wenn ihr Zitat auf ihn bezogen war….oder so ähnlich.

G.


----------



## JensDey (11. November 2022)

.


----------



## LetzRoll (11. November 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Letz Roll hat nur nicht richtig verstanden was KWW´s ansinnen ist.


Doch, hat sie. Und mein Argument ist: wer nicht fährt hat auch kein dreckiges Rad und spart sich putzen. Is doch trivial.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2022)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Doch, hat sie. Und mein Argument ist: wer nicht fährt hat auch kein dreckiges Rad und spart sich putzen. Is doch trivial.



Er schreibt, ums mal zu übersetzen, mir egal obs dreckig wird, ich putzt es sowieso nicht. Und deine Antwort drauf, selber schuld wenn man bei nassen Bedingungen fährt. Hmmh…dann versteh ich irgendwas falsch

G.


----------



## Arp (11. November 2022)

Ich hab mir das Starter Set von Frosch gekauft: 1l Neutralreiniger und ein paar Badlappen von dm 🤣

Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Kein Akku im Spiel, keine Reinigungslösung, die den Rahmen angreift – und mein Rad  fährt und schaltet trotzdem seit vielen Jahren problemlos 🤭


----------



## Black-Under (11. November 2022)

Arp schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Starter Set von Frosch gekauft: 1l Neutralreiniger und ein paar Badlappen von dm 🤣
> 
> Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Kein Akku im Spiel, keine Reinigungslösung, die den Rahmen angreift – und mein Rad  fährt und schaltet trotzdem seit vielen Jahren problemlos 🤭


Kauf das nächste mal Schmierseife ist billiger.


----------



## Rockside (11. November 2022)

Die Reinigung geht sogar ganz ohne Reinigungsmittel und ohne Wassersprüher mit Akkubetrieb.

Einfach bei Fahrtende den gröbsten Dreck mit der Hand und den sowieso schon schmutzigen Fingern wegwischen. Den flächigen Rest noch mit dem nassen Lappen wegwischen und das war's.
Und die Lager danken es einem mit langer Zeit einwandfreier Funktion.

Porentiefe Reinheit ist an einem Bike sowieso abgedrehter Blödsinn.


----------



## Rockside (11. November 2022)

Wer will, der kann sein Rad und die Felgen noch mit ein bischen Bikewachs behandeln, dann bleibt von vornherein weniger Dreck am Bike haften, den man wegwischen müsste. Schont auch den Lack.


----------



## Arp (11. November 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Wer will, der kann sein Rad und die Felgen noch mit ein bischen Bikewachs behandeln, dann bleibt von vornherein weniger Dreck am Bike haften, den man wegwischen müsste. Schont auch den Lack.


Wachs verbinde ich es eher mit Haftung als Nicht-Haftung. Was ist denn so in Bike Wachs drin?


----------



## Rockside (11. November 2022)

Ein Bikewachs haftet am Rahmen, aber nicht der Dreck daran. Ist bekanntlich auch so mit Wachs als Schmiermittel bei Ketten.

Die Inhaltsstoffe werden schon nicht so schlimm sein, wenn keine Warnhinweise drauf stehen. Kommt eben im Einzelfall auf das Mittel an. Aber sehr sparsam verwenden, sonst hat man bald die Wachskrusten drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (11. November 2022)

Wasserschlauch (am besten son Flexding) mit 100verschiedene Strahlarten Pistole dran. #beste


----------



## Black-Under (11. November 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Wer will, der kann sein Rad und die Felgen noch mit ein bischen Bikewachs behandeln, dann bleibt von vornherein weniger Dreck am Bike haften, den man wegwischen müsste. Schont auch den Lack.


Gute Idee und dann tauchen hier wieder die Fragen auf "meine Scheibenbremse bremst nicht mehr richtig" oder " meine Bremse quietscht.".....


----------



## Rockside (11. November 2022)

Irgendwas ist halt immer...


----------



## tonnenmeter (11. November 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Gute Idee und dann tauchen hier wieder die Fragen auf "meine Scheibenbremse bremst nicht mehr richtig" oder " meine Bremse quietscht.".....


Ist das nicht diese natürliche Auslese von der immer die Rede ist?


----------



## kyburger (11. November 2022)

Bei Aldi gibt's ab und an Bikepfleger in der Pumpflasche. Steht Carnaubawachs drauf und riecht nach Wachs. Nach zwei Schlammpackungen ist der "Imprägniereffekt" weg. Der Lack wird aber sehr schön und benebelt wird man bei der Anwendung auch nicht.


----------



## Black-Under (11. November 2022)

kyburger schrieb:


> Bei Aldi gibt's ab und an Bikepfleger in der Pumpflasche. Steht Carnaubawachs drauf und riecht nach Wachs. Nach zwei Schlammpackungen ist der "Imprägniereffekt" weg. Der Lack wird aber sehr schön und benebelt wird man bei der Anwendung auch nicht.


Siehe oben.


----------



## kyburger (11. November 2022)

Riecht halt manchmal nach Kerze beim Bremsen.


----------



## Rockside (11. November 2022)

Wenn man einen Lappen einsprüht und das nur so auf das Bike aufgebracht wird, dann sollte es auch keine Probleme mit der Bremse geben.

Aber wie gesagt, irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Deleted 615890 (11. November 2022)

Gerade zurück vom Nightride.
Das Rad steht im Trockenraum, morgen wirds geputzt - Zeitaufwand 1 Minute
Einfach den angetrockneten Dreck  mit der weichen Bürste abstreifen, fertig



			https://www.bike24.de/p122927.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasK (11. November 2022)

KWW schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom Nightride.
> Das Rad steht im Trockenraum, morgen wirds geputzt


Ja meine Güte! Hast du denn gar nichts in den letzten Tagen gelernt?!


----------



## Scili (11. November 2022)

dasK schrieb:


> Ja meine Güte! Hast du denn gar nichts in den letzten Tagen gelernt?!


Der is noch neu hier!
Gib ihm seine Zeit.
20-30% Arbeitszeitverlust bei gleichbleibender Leistung muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen und damit klarkommen um hier im Forum nen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 615890 (12. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Der is noch neu hier!
> Gib ihm seine Zeit.
> 20-30% Arbeitszeitverlust bei gleichbleibender Leistung muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen und damit klarkommen um hier im Forum nen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen.








						Paretoprinzip – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## walkingsucks (12. November 2022)

wenns 2 Räder oder .... hat machst früher oder später Probleme


KWW schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom Nightride.
> Das Rad steht im Trockenraum, morgen wirds geputzt - Zeitaufwand 1 Minute
> Einfach den angetrockneten Dreck  mit der weichen Bürste abstreifen, fertig
> 
> ...


Berichte mal ob die super soft Bürste betonharten Matsch besiegt.


----------



## htrulez (12. November 2022)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> Berichte mal ob die super soft Bürste betonharten Matsch besiegt.


Braucht sie doch auch nicht. Was so fest ist dass es nicht beim Tragen in den Keller ne Sauereich macht kann auch dran bleiben. Und schützt den Lack am Unterrohr vor Steinschlag. Eindeutig eine Win-Win Situation


----------



## Deleted 615890 (12. November 2022)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> wenns 2 Räder oder .... hat machst früher oder später Probleme
> 
> Berichte mal ob die super soft Bürste betonharten Matsch besiegt.


Für den Schwarzwälder, Stuttgarter, Reutlinger und Garmischer Matsch reicht es, wenn dieser Abgetrocknet ist.

*Für den Fall daß Du*
*a) durch frischen Beton fährst
b) eine schmutzempfindliche Prinzessin bist
c) sonst nichts zu tun hast und Deine Erfüllung beim Rad putzen findest
d) eh nur selten bei Matsch oder nassem Wetter fährst*
*dann reicht die Bürste natürlich nicht*

Dann mußt Du tatsächlich nach der Tour, anstatt gemütlich den Tag bei Wein und Brot Revue passieren zu lassen, deine Putzhandschuhe anziehen, die Haare zurückbinden und das Rad kräftig durchbürsten…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (12. November 2022)

Hey, kein princess shaming!


----------



## Deleted 615890 (12. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hey, kein princess shaming!


Ich bin ein alter weißer Mann, ich kann nicht anders.

Aber ok, ich korrigiere

*b) ein* schmutzempfindlich*e/r Prinz/essin oder ein diverses Einhorn bist*


----------



## JensDey (12. November 2022)

KWW schrieb:


> Ich bin ein alter weißer Mann, ich kann nicht anders.


Nein. Du bist ein Gewinner.


----------



## Deleted 615890 (12. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Nein. Du bist ein Gewinner.


Wenn DU das sagst…


----------



## robzo (12. November 2022)

KWW schrieb:


> Für den Schwarzwälder, Stuttgarter, Reutlinger und Garmischer Matsch reicht es, wenn dieser Abgetrocknet ist.
> 
> *Für den Fall daß Du*
> *a) durch frischen Beton fährst
> ...


Ich lasse gerade den Reutlinger Matsch antrocknen und hole jetzt den Rotwein zum temperieren aus dem Keller. Passt!


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

KWW schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom Nightride.
> Das Rad steht im Trockenraum, morgen wirds geputzt - Zeitaufwand 1 Minute
> Einfach den angetrockneten Dreck  mit der weichen Bürste abstreifen, fertig
> 
> ...


Kann man auch eine Bürste aus der Drogerie oder dem Supermarkt nehmen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. November 2022)

Da würde ich von absehen. Besser wäre eine von der Bio-Bürstenbinderei. 
Deshalb auch keine von Kack-Off.


----------



## Tuscan23 (14. November 2022)

Deleted 410405 schrieb:


> ...
> Spüli ist genauso gut wie die Mof-Reiniger, ergiebiger, günstiger und wesentlich umweltfreundlicher.
> ...


Spüli im Allgemeinen ist nicht unbedingt "umweltfreundlich". Da muss man schon genau drauf achten. Und damit sehe ich keinen Unterschied zum fancy "öko" Bikereiniger oder zum "öko"-Autoshampoo. Außer vielleicht den Preis, aber den muss ja jeder selbst bezahlen.
Ich bleib bei der vornehmlich Wasserfraktion und frage mich jedes Mal wieder, ob ich mein Bike überhaupt zu Hause ohne Ölabscheider waschen dürfte... mein Kraftrad/-fahrzeug dürfte ich schließlich zu Hause eigentlich nicht waschen.


----------



## Scili (14. November 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei der vornehmlich Wasserfraktion und frage mich jedes Mal wieder, ob ich mein Bike überhaupt zu Hause ohne Ölabscheider waschen dürfte... mein Kraftrad/-fahrzeug dürfte ich schließlich zu Hause eigentlich nicht waschen.


Ich durfte mein vorheriges Auto nichtmal irgendwo parken ohne Ölabscheider


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

Darf man denn mit einer in den letzten 14 Tagen geölten Kette in den Wald fahren ohne Ölabscheider?
Also ich hab natürlich immer einen am Mann! Allzeitbereit für den Fall des Falles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasK (14. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Darf man denn mit einer in den letzten 14 Tagen geölten Kette in den Wald fahren ohne Ölabscheider?


Nur bei Nightrides☝️


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2022)

Ich hab ja in meinem Pinion auf spezielles Öl umgestellt, sonst dürft ich damit nicht mehr durch Wasserschutzgebiete fahren.

G.


----------



## Intenserider (16. November 2022)

Fand die Warnung vor Hochdruckreinigern in Kombination mit einem Link auf einen Hochdruckreinigertest ein paar Zeilen weiter doch ziemlich amüsant.
Und ansonsten: Ketten waxen ist die beste Investition überhaupt. Nirgends bekommst du quasi gratis mehr Performance, und den Zeitaufwand zu Beginn holt man schon nach wenigen Mal Reinigen wieder ein.


----------

